# CBS News' Lara Logan Breaks Silence On Horrific Rape Ordeal In Egypt



## paulitician

Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...


Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.

People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.

It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.

Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.

I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.

They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.

I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.

She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx1FpHBfiGg&feature=relmfu]Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

the word despicable comes to mind, and i'm not talking about the rapists.


----------



## Katzndogz

If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.


----------



## konradv

Katzndogz said:


> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.



See above!


----------



## Katzndogz

Then again, her superiors were unbelievably and shockingly stupid.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Katzndogz said:


> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.



wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?


----------



## Katzndogz

Zoom-boing said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
Click to expand...


It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.

This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.

Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.


----------



## paulitician

Obama's new puppets are really cool huh? I'm glad he's spending all that American Taxpayer cash propping them up. WTG!


----------



## del

Katzndogz said:


> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.



fuck off, creep


----------



## del

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...


fuck off creep


----------



## The Infidel

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...


She may have been stupid, but NOBODY asks for that kind of treatment. That was a dumb thing to say on your part.

So much for democracy in Egypt 

You wouldnt catch me anywhere near the middle east!


----------



## California Girl

How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault. 

Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.


----------



## paulitician

California Girl said:


> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.



I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.


----------



## Katzndogz

What Logan did is the same thing as someone walking out into a cross fire and complaining they got shot at.

This was not a random street crime.  It was not in some random American city.  It was in a place where she had no rights to begin with.


----------



## paulitician

Katzndogz said:


> What Logan did is the same thing as someone walking out into a cross fire and complaining they got shot at.
> 
> This was not a random street crime.  It was not in some random American city.  It was in a place where she had no rights to begin with.



Well obviously she's a Democrat Dummy, but i don't like blaming the victim. I just can't blame her for this heinous crime. She didn't do anything wrong. I only have deep deep sympathy for her and her family.


----------



## California Girl

paulitician said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
Click to expand...


Has nothing to do with Obama. What you achieve with your jack shit stupidity is to encourage the group thinking left to justify their delusional bullshit that all 'conservatives' are as dumb as you. 

Idiot.


----------



## Katzndogz

paulitician said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
Click to expand...


If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.

Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.

The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!


----------



## Truthmatters

Katzndogz said:


> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.



You are a terrible person


----------



## The Infidel

Katzndogz said:


> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!






wow


----------



## paulitician

California Girl said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with Obama. What you achieve with your jack shit stupidity is to encourage the group thinking left to justify their delusional bullshit that all 'conservatives' are as dumb as you.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Oh Boo Hoo dipshit.


----------



## Katzndogz

By all means lets demand that middle eastern nations start treating women with the same respect they get in this country.  Let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## paulitician

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
Click to expand...


Oh i agree it is their culture. But this woman still didn't do anything wrong. I have to disagree with you on that one.


----------



## Truthmatters

blaming crimes on victims is what insane people do


----------



## paulitician

Truthmatters said:


> blaming crimes on victims is what insane people do



Not blaming the victim Dummy. I'm blaming Obama and his new buddies.


----------



## Nosmo King

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...

You're blaming the victim?  

Stupid and obtuse.


----------



## Katzndogz

paulitician said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh i agree it is their culture. But this woman still didn't do anything wrong. I have to disagree with you on that one.
Click to expand...


For one thing, she was blonde, obviously western appearing and immediately called a Jew.  She was working.  She was certainly a journalist.  Her existence in that place and time was wrong.   What wrong did the Egyptian women do when they were stripped and beaten?   Nothing.   

The primary wrong done was by whoever sent her there in the first place.   That was either arrogance or stupidity.  If no one else, they should have known that being female on the streets is dangerous under any circumstances.  In those circumstances it became unforgiveable.  Yet, the foolish Americans think they can just demand that other cultures change to suit them.


----------



## Katzndogz

Nosmo King said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're blaming the victim?
> 
> Stupid and obtuse.
Click to expand...


Only by OUR standards is she a victim.  One thing that Americans just don't "get".


----------



## Nosmo King

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
Click to expand...

You are an idiot of the first order!  The rapists used rape because it is traumatizing, not because your false and incredibly stupid ideas of culture.

Every culture sees rape for what it is: an act of violence.  If you continue to fail Social Studies, how will you ever have a realistic grasp on the world?  Or will you just accept what some moronic pundits say?


----------



## paulitician

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i agree it is their culture. But this woman still didn't do anything wrong. I have to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one thing, she was blonde, obviously western appearing and immediately called a Jew.  She was working.  She was certainly a journalist.  Her existence in that place and time was wrong.   What wrong did the Egyptian women do when they were stripped and beaten?   Nothing.
> 
> The primary wrong done was by whoever sent her there in the first place.   That was either arrogance or stupidity.  If no one else, they should have known that being female on the streets is dangerous under any circumstances.  In those circumstances it became unforgiveable.  Yet, the foolish Americans think they can just demand that other cultures change to suit them.
Click to expand...


I agree and disagree with you. She is a Democrat Dummy no doubt, but that doesn't mean she was in the wrong. Her incredible stupidity does not justify what these Egyptian animals did to her.


----------



## Katzndogz

Oh please!  What doltishness.

Don't these guys know not to hit a girl.  Their mammas shoulda raised them better.

But, when the shoe is on the other foot, and these men come here killing wives and daughters because they have been dishonored, we have no problem whatsoever in blaming them even when they see themselves as the "victims".  

Every cultures sees rape as an act of violence.  Now just WHERE could you possibly have gotten that idea when in the middle east women and girls who have been the victim of horrible rapes are routinely tried in courts of law, found guilty of seduction and sentenenced to lashing or stoning.  You know this is true.  Maybe you forgot for a moment, but you know it's true.

On the one hand, y'all can run around citing instances of an incompatible and barbaric culture, and on the other pretend that  cultural morals are something we all share.   You have run out of hands.

Lara Logan was deliberately sent into a country that at the foundation does not accord rights of any kind to women, into a war zone in which the only position both sides share is that women have no rights, and into a volatile and extremely violent situation.  Lara Logan accepted this assignment with some ditzy idea that being female would command some respect as a non-combatant, and some sort of jouralistic shield to protect her.  If she did not know that last year was the year in which more journalists were killed than any other year in history she was deliberately blind.   And, those were men.

She was a mouse, set loose in an alley full of feral cats with the expectation that they would all be nice.


----------



## jillian

del said:


> the word despicable comes to mind, and i'm not talking about the rapists.



and yet he's still posting here.

go figure.


----------



## Katzndogz

I never could figure out why to so many people I"m a "He".


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.



Fascinating take on the situation.   Fascinating.    You really are a piece of work, buckeroo.


----------



## Katzndogz

If we keep clinging to how it should be if we ruled the world, instead of how it really is, these situations have a better chance happening again.


----------



## paulitician

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the word despicable comes to mind, and i'm not talking about the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet he's still posting here.
> 
> go figure.
Click to expand...


Oh stop being such a baby. We put up with your weird stalking Neg-Rep shite don't we? Try joining the discussion rather than just bitching about what's being said. Sometimes hearing things you don't like can be good for you. And don't give me your stale "" reply either. That has gotten really old & tired. If you don't like the discussion, simply go away and join another. It's a big site. Enjoy.


----------



## bodecea

This thread certainly has turned into a Showcase on what two posters are like and how they view women, victims, responsibility, rape, and the Middle East......hasn't it?


----------



## Katzndogz

We have military bases in the middle east.  When American women leave those bases and go into the towns and cities, they must cover themselves exactly as the law is applied to local women.  They may not have to wear burkas, but they must wear gloves that cover their hands and wrists.  They must wear headscarves.  Not because they would get a ticket and notice to appear, but because they would be beaten, on the spot, maybe to death.

Then we have Lara Logan, who walks into the middle of a fight.  When she's called a Jew, her answer is a sprightly "No I'm not.  How about a few words to the folks back in the states."

When a person, man or woman, enters a zone like Tahrir square on fight night, they have no complaints when they get attacked.  It should be expected.  A woman should expect that attack to be a sexual assualt.  That's what they do to women.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> We have military bases in the middle east.  When American women leave those bases and go into the towns and cities, they must cover themselves exactly as the law is applied to local women.  They may not have to wear burkas, but they must wear gloves that cover their hands and wrists.  They must wear headscarves.  Not because they would get a ticket and notice to appear, but because they would be beaten, on the spot, maybe to death.
> 
> Then we have Lara Logan, who walks into the middle of a fight.  When she's called a Jew, her answer is a sprightly "No I'm not.  How about a few words to the folks back in the states."
> 
> When a person, man or woman, enters a zone like Tahrir square on fight night, they have no complaints when they get attacked.  It should be expected.  A woman should expect that attack to be a sexual assualt.  That's what they do to women.



You DO know that the dress policy you describe is in Saudi Arabia, our stanch ally to this day, right?

It was not, and as far as I know, still is not the policy in Egypt.


But, what the heck, they are all the same to you, aren't they?


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> This thread certainly has turned into a Showcase on what two posters are like and how they view women, victims, responsibility, rape, and the Middle East......hasn't it?



Yeah, whatever. Clueless as usual.


----------



## paulitician

The Democrats on this Board just cannot accept the fact these cretins are Obama's new puppets in Egypt. And they are being propped up with American Tax Dollars. It's gonna be a real Lose/Lose for Americans in the end.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread certainly has turned into a Showcase on what two posters are like and how they view women, victims, responsibility, rape, and the Middle East......hasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever. Clueless as usual.
Click to expand...


You really don't need to sign your posts, you know.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...


That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!


----------



## paulitician

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
Click to expand...


These mutants should not be our friends. These awful regimes in Libya and Egypt are our creations. We will now pour $Billions in Tax Dollars into their pockets. And so our foreign policy vicious circle continues to spin round & round. It's very sad.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
Click to expand...


A culture like this requires no less than complete and total extirpation. It is a vile stain on the human race.


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
Click to expand...


Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.


----------



## Nosmo King

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
Click to expand...

One thing is for certain.  Wherever it happens, there will be some deranged folks ready, willing and able to put the blame on President Obama!


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A culture like this requires no less than complete and total extirpation. It is a vile stain on the human race.
Click to expand...



...and then, what would that say about OUR culture?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i agree it is their culture. But this woman still didn't do anything wrong. I have to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one thing, she was blonde, obviously western appearing and immediately called a Jew.  She was working.  She was certainly a journalist.  Her existence in that place and time was wrong.   What wrong did the Egyptian women do when they were stripped and beaten?   Nothing.
> 
> The primary wrong done was by whoever sent her there in the first place.   That was either arrogance or stupidity.  If no one else, they should have known that being female on the streets is dangerous under any circumstances.  In those circumstances it became unforgiveable.  Yet, the foolish Americans think they can just demand that other cultures change to suit them.
Click to expand...


Not arrogance, nor stupidity.  We are hoist on our own PC petard.  If her employer had refused to send her, she would be justified in filing some stupid discrimination suit.  That's our culture.  So she went.  It still doesn't make what happened to her at the hands of such animals right.


----------



## Nosmo King

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A culture like this requires no less than complete and total extirpation. It is a vile stain on the human race.
Click to expand...

Stop cutting and pasting things you find in the Taliban handbook!


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
Click to expand...


Yes but we were told they were all America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.


----------



## konradv

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but we were told they were all America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.
Click to expand...


Were we?  Got a cite?   PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


----------



## gallantwarrior

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
Click to expand...


And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have military bases in the middle east.  When American women leave those bases and go into the towns and cities, they must cover themselves exactly as the law is applied to local women.  They may not have to wear burkas, but they must wear gloves that cover their hands and wrists.  They must wear headscarves.  Not because they would get a ticket and notice to appear, but because they would be beaten, on the spot, maybe to death.
> 
> Then we have Lara Logan, who walks into the middle of a fight.  When she's called a Jew, her answer is a sprightly "No I'm not.  How about a few words to the folks back in the states."
> 
> When a person, man or woman, enters a zone like Tahrir square on fight night, they have no complaints when they get attacked.  It should be expected.  A woman should expect that attack to be a sexual assualt.  That's what they do to women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DO know that the dress policy you describe is in Saudi Arabia, our stanch ally to this day, right?
> 
> It was not, and as far as I know, still is not the policy in Egypt.
> 
> 
> But, what the heck, they are all the same to you, aren't they?
Click to expand...


It's actually the policy in more than Saudi Arabia.  It's the policy in Iraq, Afghanistan, Qttar, Chad, The UAE and a few other shiekdoms and the Northern Provinces of Pakistan.  It was not the policy in Egypt under Mubrak.  What it will be under the Muslim Brotherhood we don't know.   Dubai is slightly more modern because it's a haven for tourists.  But a man who holds his wife's hand or kisses her in public will get them both in prison.

Women either have no rights or severely restricted rights in every country that is under shariah law because it is mandated by the koran.  The Middle East is not just like New Jersey except with camels.  This can't be that hard to understand.   If the country's laws come out of the koran, women have no rights.  

Did you see those Egyptian women that were stripped and beaten?   They weren't in jeans and t-shirts.  Even if, we grant all the rights in the world to Lara Logan, she was still on the field of a serious battle.  She was accused of being a Jew.  There has to be some serious foolishness in sending her out there.  She had to be seriously foolish in going.

Somehow, I get the distinct feeling that the battle in Tahrir Square is thought of in this country kind of like a student campus protest.  There's a lot of noise and playing to the camera but no one gets seriously hurt.  It wasn't like that.


----------



## paulitician

konradv said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we were told they were all America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were we?  Got a cite?   PUT UP OR SHUT UP.
Click to expand...


 You were one of those Democrat Dummies pushing that shite. But lie if you want to. Whatever.


----------



## Katzndogz

gallantwarrior said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
Click to expand...


It's inexecuable to our culture.   If an American went to a village of headhunters they wouldn't get far complaining about the villagers hunting for heads.   They also have no complaint when their head is hunted!


----------



## konradv

paulitician said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we were told they were all America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were we?  Got a cite?   PUT UP OR SHUT UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were one of those Democrat Dummies pushing that shite. But lie if you want to. Whatever.
Click to expand...


I guess you don't know the difference between 'cite' and 'shite'.  Explains a lot!!!


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but we were told they were *all *America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.
Click to expand...


Truely?    We were told they were ALL that?   I missed that memo or speech.   You, of course, will be able to link such an announcement by our President and or the MSM.

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not now, or ever excuse their acting like animals.  Like animals gone bad.  That being the case, perhaps we should exterminate vermin like this, along with anyone who would say: "She was asking for it and got what she deserved."  Given how these "patriots" behaved, is it any wonder that the American public has such a negative opinion of them, and their bastard religion?  Kill 'em, kill 'em all, after all, they are asking for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
Click to expand...


I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.


----------



## gallantwarrior

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
Click to expand...


So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but we were told they were all America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what Obama and our corrupt MSM told us anyway. Duped again i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were we?  Got a cite?   PUT UP OR SHUT UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were one of those Democrat Dummies pushing that shite. But lie if you want to. Whatever.
Click to expand...


Not seeing you put up the evidence, are we?   This is how you roll....you make claims and when people actually want to see proof of your claims, you insult....no proof, just insults.


----------



## Nosmo King

gallantwarrior said:


> So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.


Now here's a world view for ya!  

I suppose that college campuses during the late 1960s would not be worthy of any funding because of anti-war protests.  Or the Deep South should have been excused from federal largess due to the actions of Sheriff Bull Connor and the likes of him.  I suppose the only worthy society is a fully compliant society.  Who sets the rules for compliance?

And since the Middle East is such a shit hole, and similarly should be cleared from our national radar, we should not get so upset when they shut off the oil again.

If we followed your prescription, we would not only be energy starved, paying exorbitant prices to heat our homes, drive our cars and get anything delivered to anywhere, but we would also be even more beholding to whatever power steps in to fill the massive vacuum left by our absence.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.
> 
> People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.
> 
> It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.
> 
> Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.
> 
> They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.
> 
> I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.
> 
> She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.
> 
> 
> Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube



Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.
Click to expand...


What do you suggest we do when we have mob violence in THIS country?    Because we do, and have had some pretty nasty mob violence in our past.


----------



## G.T.

Another hoe assed thread from a dude who acts like a little hoe.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.
> 
> People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.
> 
> It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.
> 
> Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.
> 
> They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.
> 
> I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.
> 
> She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.
> 
> 
> Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.
Click to expand...


Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.

Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place she deserved everything she got, if only to serve as a warning to others.  Deserved is probably way too harsh a word because no one deserves that kind of treatment.  She should definitely have expected it though.


----------



## Nosmo King

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.
> 
> People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.
> 
> It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.
> 
> Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.
> 
> They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.
> 
> I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.
> 
> She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.
> 
> 
> Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.
> 
> Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place she deserved everything she got, if only to serve as a warning to others.  Deserved is probably way too harsh a word because no one deserves that kind of treatment.  She should definitely have expected it though.
Click to expand...

Did Daniel Pearl deserve what happened to him too?


----------



## theHawk

This is just another confirmation of what we already know about savage Islamists in the middle east.  They are barbarians, how could anyone expect them to act differently?  Well, maybe if you bought into the liberals' propaganda that tells us Islam is a religion of peace, and that these people just want democracy.

The fact that none of the men broke any of their own laws speaks volumes about their society.

The fact that the Hussein supports this society speaks volumes about his character.


----------



## paulitician

Chill out. Nothing to see here people. Obama's new buddies in Egypt are America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what they're telling us anyway. So enjoy, you're paying for this America.


----------



## G.T.

paulitician said:


> Chill out. Nothing to see here people. Obama's new buddies in Egypt are America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what they're telling us anyway. So enjoy, you're paying for this America.



You're paying for it, and subsequently squirting in your panties on the internet abo0t it. Double failsauce, chief.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.
> 
> People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.
> 
> It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.
> 
> Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.
> 
> They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.
> 
> I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.
> 
> She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.
> 
> 
> Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.
> 
> Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place she deserved everything she got, if only to serve as a warning to others.  Deserved is probably way too harsh a word because no one deserves that kind of treatment.  She should definitely have expected it though.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, I don't think any woman deserves to be treated like that however I do think she was very niaeve about the Egyptians and how they treat women, a blonde haired blue eyed Western woman like her is a walking wet dream to these Egyptians, she is lucky she got out of there before she was raped to death. Egyptians treat women like shit and its no secret.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> Chill out. Nothing to see here people. Obama's new buddies in Egypt are America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. Well, that's what they're telling us anyway. So enjoy, you're paying for this America.



It's amusing how you try to avoid proving your assertions by just repeating them again.    We are adults here....man up and prove your claim.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...


She didn't deserve it, alot of Westerners have romantic notions about Egypt that are not true. Most people see the Pyramids and the remains of the culture that was there before the Arabs took over and assume most Egyptians are a secular, open minded people, but that is not the case. Most Egyptians are backwards, their lives are dominated by Islam and they treat their women worse than second class citizens, its not really Laura's fault she didn't know this because alot of people apparently don't either.


----------



## paulitician

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.
> 
> Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place she deserved everything she got, if only to serve as a warning to others.  Deserved is probably way too harsh a word because no one deserves that kind of treatment.  She should definitely have expected it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, I don't think any woman deserves to be treated like that however I do think she was very niaeve about the Egyptians and how they treat women, a blonde haired blue eyed Western woman like her is a walking wet dream to these Egyptians, she is lucky she got out of there before she was raped to death. Egyptians treat women like shit and its no secret.
Click to expand...


I have to respect your honesty. Thanks.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new buddies in Egypt. Enjoy, you paid for them America...
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is back on the air, shes got nine stories in the works at 60 Minutes and a new show set to launch  but she still battles the demons of a horrific gang sexual assault, even sometimes while she puts her young daughter to bed.
> 
> People dont really know that much about (posttraumatic stress disorder), she told the Daily News. Theres something called latent PTSD. It manifests itself in different ways. I want to be free of it, but Im not.
> 
> It doesnt go away, she said. Its not something I keep track of. Its not predictable like that. But it happens more than Id like.
> 
> Last Feb. 11, while covering the Egyptian uprisings in Cairos Tahrir Square, Logan was surrounded by an angry mob of men and ripped away from her CBS crew. She was viciously stripped and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault.
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks and things, because the sexual assault was all I could feel, their hands raping me over and over and over again, she told 60 Minutes last spring.
> 
> They tried to rip off chunks of her scalp.
> 
> I was in no doubt in my mind that I was in the process of dying, she said.
> 
> She was saved when a woman dressed all in black put her arms around me, and other women closed ranks around her until soldiers arrived.
> 
> 
> Lara Logan: Assault in Egypt "merciless" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Egyptians treat women like shit, this is nothing new, this is not going to change regardless who is running the show over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.
> 
> Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place *she deserved everything she got,* if only to serve as a warning to others.  *Deserved is probably way too harsh* a word because *no one deserves that kind of treatment*.  *She should definitely have expected it though*.
Click to expand...



No, she didn't.

Ya think?

Absolutely.

Perhaps, and the risks made crystal clear to her and security provided.  _However_, this in no way justifies your first comment in this thread. . . . . nothing you've posted does.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is incumbent on US to recognize that and not subject our women to the treatment they give their own.
> 
> Having Lara Logan give a report from a safe location and not wander around on the field of battle is not the same as wiping out a mob to the last.  It is not genocide.  It is accepting a very unpleasant reality and conducting one's self accordingly.  Since she chose to insert herself in a very dangerous place she deserved everything she got, if only to serve as a warning to others.  Deserved is probably way too harsh a word because no one deserves that kind of treatment.  She should definitely have expected it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say she "deserved" it, I don't think any woman deserves to be treated like that however I do think she was very niaeve about the Egyptians and how they treat women, a blonde haired blue eyed Western woman like her is a walking wet dream to these Egyptians, she is lucky she got out of there before she was raped to death. Egyptians treat women like shit and its no secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to respect your honesty. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Thank you sir.


----------



## paulitician

Obama's new puppets in Egypt are alot of fun huh? They're so cool and stuff. They love us and Democracy. They're way way awesome.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> By all means lets demand that middle eastern nations start treating women with the same respect they get in this country.  Let me know how that works out for ya.



That should be one the strings we should attach with the billions of dollars we give these fuckers every year.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> Obama's new puppets in Egypt are alot of fun huh? They're so cool and stuff. They love us and Democracy. They're way way awesome.



The Egyptian people never changed, they were like this under Mubarak too, its just that now Egypt is under the microscope because of the revolution but their attitudes towards their women have never changed. This is what the Egyptian people are, so much for those romantic Pyramid dreams huh?


----------



## paulitician

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new puppets in Egypt are alot of fun huh? They're so cool and stuff. They love us and Democracy. They're way way awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian people never changed, they were like this under Mubarak too, its just that now Egypt is under the microscope because of the revolution but their attitudes towards their women have never changed. This is what the Egyptian people are, so much for those romantic Pyramid dreams huh?
Click to expand...


Very true. But i really don't care what their beliefs & attitudes are. I'm just saddened and disgusted that our Government is forcing American Taxpayers to prop these assholes up. I don't buy into their "Oh, they're so cool and they love us & Democracy" shite. That's just another Government/MSM scam. To Hell with em all. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer dime on that Hell-Hole.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's new puppets in Egypt are alot of fun huh? They're so cool and stuff. They love us and Democracy. They're way way awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian people never changed, they were like this under Mubarak too, its just that now Egypt is under the microscope because of the revolution but their attitudes towards their women have never changed. This is what the Egyptian people are, so much for those romantic Pyramid dreams huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true. But i really don't care what their beliefs & attitudes are. I'm just saddened and disgusted that our Government is forcing American Taxpayers to prop these assholes up. I don't buy into their "Oh, they're so cool and they love us & Democracy" shite. That's just another Government/MSM scam. To Hell with em all. I don't want spend another Taxpayer dime on that Hell-Hole.
Click to expand...


The only reason we deal with these fuckers is to keep the peace with Israel and that stupid Suez Canal thing, I don't want billions of our dollars going there either but its all part of the game I suppose.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Nosmo King said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's a world view for ya!
> 
> I suppose that college campuses during the late 1960s would not be worthy of any funding because of anti-war protests.  Or the Deep South should have been excused from federal largess due to the actions of Sheriff Bull Connor and the likes of him.  I suppose the only worthy society is a fully compliant society.  Who sets the rules for compliance?
> 
> And since the Middle East is such a shit hole, and similarly should be cleared from our national radar, we should not get so upset when they shut off the oil again.
> 
> If we followed your prescription, we would not only be energy starved, paying exorbitant prices to heat our homes, drive our cars and get anything delivered to anywhere, but we would also be even more beholding to whatever power steps in to fill the massive vacuum left by our absence.
Click to expand...


We would not be energy starved if we could pull the environmentalist zealots heads out of our asses and developed our own energy resources.  We have plenty of energy available to us but so much of it is off-limits to development, it isn't funny.  So let the rag-heads shut off the flow of oil.  
Fact is, the Middle East has been a hotbed of tribal conflict for as long as they've been writing about it.  Libs are very fond of telling us that we wouldn't have problems with muslim terrorists if we hadn't interjected ourselves into their affairs.  I agree.  So let's get the fudge out of their affairs and leave them to it.  That way, they can do whatever the hell they want to their own citizens.


----------



## gallantwarrior

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do when we have mob violence in THIS country?    Because we do, and have had some pretty nasty mob violence in our past.
Click to expand...


I am very interested in your suggested solution to the question of mob violence.  It appears to be on the uptick and I suspect we will need solutions soon enough.


----------



## gallantwarrior

theHawk said:


> This is just another confirmation of what we already know about savage Islamists in the middle east.  They are barbarians, how could anyone expect them to act differently?  Well, maybe if you bought into the liberals' propaganda that tells us Islam is a religion of peace, and that these people just want democracy.
> 
> The fact that none of the men broke any of their own laws speaks volumes about their society.
> 
> The fact that the Hussein supports this society speaks volumes about his character.



Given Lara's undoubtedly liberal media point of view, she probably did not expect what happened to her.  It would appear that she had bought into that myth about how progressive and nice the Muslim Brotherhood is.  Otherwise, she might have been somewhat more cautious.  That said, she still did not deserve what happened to her.


----------



## gallantwarrior

theHawk said:


> This is just another confirmation of what we already know about savage Islamists in the middle east.  They are barbarians, how could anyone expect them to act differently?  Well, maybe if you bought into the liberals' propaganda that tells us Islam is a religion of peace, and that these people just want democracy.
> 
> The fact that none of the men broke any of their own laws speaks volumes about their society.
> 
> The fact that the Hussein supports this society speaks volumes about his character.



Grant this, if you were married to the likes of the First Silverback, wouldn't you welcome the god-given right to beat the shit out of her any chance you had?


----------



## High_Gravity

gallantwarrior said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just another confirmation of what we already know about savage Islamists in the middle east.  They are barbarians, how could anyone expect them to act differently?  Well, maybe if you bought into the liberals' propaganda that tells us Islam is a religion of peace, and that these people just want democracy.
> 
> The fact that none of the men broke any of their own laws speaks volumes about their society.
> 
> The fact that the Hussein supports this society speaks volumes about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given Lara's undoubtedly liberal media point of view, she probably did not expect what happened to her.  It would appear that she had bought into that myth about how progressive and nice the Muslim Brotherhood is.  Otherwise, she might have been somewhat more cautious.  That said, she still did not deserve what happened to her.
Click to expand...


I would say she was very, very niaeve about the current Egyptian culture, the people and how women are treated there, lots of Westerners see the Pyramids and the documentaries on the history channel and get warm butterflies in their stomach and they start getting romantic ideas in their head about that country, she probably thought that Egypt was little different from Italy or Greece.


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we just wipe out everyone participating in the mob?  Personally, I think we should just let them do what they want, where they live.  We should withdraw all military presence and all monetary support for every project.  We have plenty to attend to here in our own country.  Unfortunately, our pols do not agree and will insist on throwing ever more of our resources down shitholes like the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do when we have mob violence in THIS country?    Because we do, and have had some pretty nasty mob violence in our past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very interested in your suggested solution to the question of mob violence.  It appears to be on the uptick and I suspect we will need solutions soon enough.
Click to expand...


Solutions such as "Kill them all"?


----------



## bodecea

I guess Bill Stewart should have known what he was getting into also...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Stewart_(television_journalist)

And Ernie Pyle...

Ernie Pyle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katzndogz

Ahhhh, the days when journalists were active members of the military!  If Lara Logan was treated like Ernie Pyle, she would have been in uniform, armed and shooting back.  

Instead she plopped down in the middle of a war zone, wearing a pencil skirt saying "don't hurt me, I'm a girl".  

Some idiot, probably a politician who never fought anyone at any time, thought that non-combatant journalists would be safer than journalists who were required to be active military.   It was a very bad decision.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Ahhhh, the days when journalists were active members of the military!  If Lara Logan was treated like Ernie Pyle, she would have been in uniform, armed and shooting back.
> 
> Instead she plopped down in the middle of a war zone, wearing a pencil skirt saying "don't hurt me, I'm a girl".
> 
> Some idiot, probably a politician who never fought anyone at any time, thought that non-combatant journalists would be safer than journalists who were required to be active military.   It was a very bad decision.



White women with blonde hair and blue eyes are lusted over bad in the Middle East, to alot of those guys she was a walking wet dream and they couldn't help themselves, and they don't see what they did was wrong.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the days when journalists were active members of the military!  If Lara Logan was treated like Ernie Pyle, she would have been in uniform, armed and shooting back.
> 
> Instead she plopped down in the middle of a war zone, wearing a pencil skirt saying "don't hurt me, I'm a girl".
> 
> Some idiot, probably a politician who never fought anyone at any time, thought that non-combatant journalists would be safer than journalists who were required to be active military.   It was a very bad decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with blonde hair and blue eyes are lusted over bad in the Middle East, to alot of those guys she was a walking wet dream and they couldn't help themselves, and they don't see what they did was wrong.
Click to expand...


They don't see what they did was wrong because under their laws and culture what they did wasn't wrong at all.  Especially when someone started shouting that she was a Jew.   She's lucky she's alive.

There was a huge controversy when the decision was made to "embed" reporters rather than have them be active military as they had been.  They were required to have full military training and be under the orders of superior officers like any other military member.   There are no standards for reporters, no training and little information.  Since journalists and reporters are only under the dubious orders of newsroom executives exercising  idiocy like sending girls to battlefields.  Those girls are so stupid themselves that they wander off.

Why do these executives send blonde blue-eyed girls among murderous muslims who hate them?   Because a cute girl giving the report "live" might increase a rating.  Some ugly guy in uniform carrying a gun will outrage the left.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Ahhhh, the days when journalists were active members of the military!  If Lara Logan was treated like Ernie Pyle, she would have been in uniform, armed and shooting back.
> 
> Instead she plopped down in the middle of a war zone, wearing a pencil skirt saying "don't hurt me, I'm a girl".
> 
> Some idiot, probably a politician who never fought anyone at any time, thought that non-combatant journalists would be safer than journalists who were required to be active military.   It was a very bad decision.



Ernie Pyle was not an active member of the military.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the days when journalists were active members of the military!  If Lara Logan was treated like Ernie Pyle, she would have been in uniform, armed and shooting back.
> 
> Instead she plopped down in the middle of a war zone, wearing a pencil skirt saying "don't hurt me, I'm a girl".
> 
> Some idiot, probably a politician who never fought anyone at any time, thought that non-combatant journalists would be safer than journalists who were required to be active military.   It was a very bad decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White women with blonde hair and blue eyes are lusted over bad in the Middle East, to alot of those guys she was a walking wet dream and they couldn't help themselves, and they don't see what they did was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't see what they did was wrong because under their laws and culture what they did wasn't wrong at all.  Especially when someone started shouting that she was a Jew.   She's lucky she's alive.
> 
> There was a huge controversy when the decision was made to "embed" reporters rather than have them be active military as they had been.  They were required to have full military training and be under the orders of superior officers like any other military member.   There are no standards for reporters, no training and little information.  Since journalists and reporters are only under the dubious orders of newsroom executives exercising  idiocy like sending girls to battlefields.  Those girls are so stupid themselves that they wander off.
> 
> Why do these executives send blonde blue-eyed girls among murderous muslims who hate them?   Because a cute girl giving the report "live" might increase a rating.  Some ugly guy in uniform carrying a gun will outrage the left.
Click to expand...


Girls?


----------



## Katzndogz

You're right.  Pyle was not active military, but he was killed by a sniper and buried with military honors in a military cemetary.

Yes, I use the term girls, that's what the mentality is.


----------



## gallantwarrior

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest we do when we have mob violence in THIS country?    Because we do, and have had some pretty nasty mob violence in our past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested in your suggested solution to the question of mob violence.  It appears to be on the uptick and I suspect we will need solutions soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solutions such as "Kill them all"?
Click to expand...


Is that your suggested solution to mob violence, specifically mob violence in the US?


----------



## bodecea

gallantwarrior said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested in your suggested solution to the question of mob violence.  It appears to be on the uptick and I suspect we will need solutions soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solutions such as "Kill them all"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that your suggested solution to mob violence, specifically mob violence in the US?
Click to expand...


No.  Not mine.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> You're right.  Pyle was not active military, but he was killed by a sniper and buried with military honors in a military cemetary.
> 
> Yes, I use the term girls, that's what the mentality is.



I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  Pyle was not active military, but he was killed by a sniper and buried with military honors in a military cemetary.
> 
> Yes, I use the term girls, that's what the mentality is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?
Click to expand...


ABSOLUTELY.

They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.

Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.

Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.

Sheer stupidity.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  Pyle was not active military, but he was killed by a sniper and buried with military honors in a military cemetary.
> 
> Yes, I use the term girls, that's what the mentality is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.
> 
> Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.
> 
> Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.
> 
> Sheer stupidity.
Click to expand...


I just think alot of people in the West are very ignorant about how people are in that part of the world, the bottom line is people in countries like Iran, Egypt, Pakistan etc are very sexuall repressed, ESPECIALLY the men, alot of them don't get to have sex very much and for most of them a white woman with blonde hair and blue eyes is a walking wet dream Like I said earlier, blondes are a rarity in that part of the world and they are seen all the time in movies and lusted after in a bad way, it was damn stupid to even put her on the ground in that country without security, they should have just sent an ugly fat man in there to cover the story but they wanted a sexy blonde to cover it.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.
> 
> Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.
> 
> Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.
> 
> Sheer stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just think alot of people in the West are very ignorant about how people are in that part of the world, the bottom line is people in countries like Iran, Egypt, Pakistan etc are very sexuall repressed, ESPECIALLY the men, alot of them don't get to have sex very much and for most of them a white woman with blonde hair and blue eyes is a walking wet dream Like I said earlier, blondes are a rarity in that part of the world and they are seen all the time in movies and lusted after in a bad way, it was damn stupid to even put her on the ground in that country without security, they should have just sent an ugly fat man in there to cover the story but they wanted a sexy blonde to cover it.
Click to expand...


You're right.  You don't go quite far enough though.  Logan was attacked, but when someone in the crowd started calling her a Jew, they meant to murder.   There are a lot of people in the west that are ignorant that's for sure.  There are more people in the west who are arrogant and that's where it gets even worse.  The west respects women so everyone else does so too.  Or, we can just demand they do and get in a huff when they don't.


----------



## paulitician

These new Puppets are wonderful America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. And our Puppets in Libya are too.

Man, hard to believe so many Americans can be so easily duped by a President and MSM.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.
> 
> Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.
> 
> Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.
> 
> Sheer stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think alot of people in the West are very ignorant about how people are in that part of the world, the bottom line is people in countries like Iran, Egypt, Pakistan etc are very sexuall repressed, ESPECIALLY the men, alot of them don't get to have sex very much and for most of them a white woman with blonde hair and blue eyes is a walking wet dream Like I said earlier, blondes are a rarity in that part of the world and they are seen all the time in movies and lusted after in a bad way, it was damn stupid to even put her on the ground in that country without security, they should have just sent an ugly fat man in there to cover the story but they wanted a sexy blonde to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.  You don't go quite far enough though.  Logan was attacked, but when someone in the crowd started calling her a Jew, they meant to murder.   There are a lot of people in the west that are ignorant that's for sure.  There are more people in the west who are arrogant and that's where it gets even worse.  The west respects women so everyone else does so too.  Or, we can just demand they do and get in a huff when they don't.
Click to expand...


I didn't know people in the crowd were yelling Jew, in that case she is lucky she got out of there with her life, I hope this serves as a lesson to all Western women especially those of caucasian descent that you just can't go strolling around in Middle Eastern countries alone with no protection, but I doubt it will. Alot of people are convinced that Egypt is a modern secular country with an open minded people that just need a chance.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think alot of people in the West are very ignorant about how people are in that part of the world, the bottom line is people in countries like Iran, Egypt, Pakistan etc are very sexuall repressed, ESPECIALLY the men, alot of them don't get to have sex very much and for most of them a white woman with blonde hair and blue eyes is a walking wet dream Like I said earlier, blondes are a rarity in that part of the world and they are seen all the time in movies and lusted after in a bad way, it was damn stupid to even put her on the ground in that country without security, they should have just sent an ugly fat man in there to cover the story but they wanted a sexy blonde to cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  You don't go quite far enough though.  Logan was attacked, but when someone in the crowd started calling her a Jew, they meant to murder.   There are a lot of people in the west that are ignorant that's for sure.  There are more people in the west who are arrogant and that's where it gets even worse.  The west respects women so everyone else does so too.  Or, we can just demand they do and get in a huff when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know people in the crowd were yelling Jew, in that case she is lucky she got out of there with her life, I hope this serves as a lesson to all Western women especially those of caucasian descent that you just can't go strolling around in Middle Eastern countries alone with no protection, but I doubt it will. Alot of people are convinced that Egypt is a modern secular country with an open minded people that just need a chance.
Click to expand...


Here ya go.

Egyptians Yelled 'Jew! Jew!' While Sexually Assaulting CBS Reporter Lara Logan - Media - Fox Nation

Notice how the camera crew kept the cameras rolling as she was dragged off.  Logan was an imbecile.  If she thought that her crew would jump to her aid rather than get the attack on film she was worse than an imbecile.  She was a retarded imbecile.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> These new Puppets are wonderful America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. And our Puppets in Libya are too.
> 
> Man, hard to believe so many Americans can be so easily duped by a President and MSM.



Evidence that they are "Our Puppets".   TIA


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  Pyle was not active military, but he was killed by a sniper and buried with military honors in a military cemetary.
> 
> Yes, I use the term girls, that's what the mentality is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.
> 
> Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.
> 
> Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.
> 
> Sheer stupidity.
Click to expand...



I see who's acting like an imbecile....it's not them.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you denigrate WOMEN doing their jobs despite the danger involved by calling them "girls".   What is 'under-18' about the mentality of a person that is going into the face of danger, doing something that would make YOU wet your pants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY.
> 
> They aren't doing their jobs, they are acting like imbeciles.  Like clueless children.  Like little girls.  I feel sorry for Lara Logan, she was raised to think that being a prom queen would be a form of protection. It isn't.  Now she knows.  She should go around the country giving seminars on how being child-like on the battlefield of men is no protection whatsoever.
> 
> Since you have absolutely no idea what I've done in my life, you are secure in blowing smoke out of your ass.   I would have gone in armed to the teeth and started shooting at anything that moved.  I would have demanded that my cameraman be armed to the teeth and if he didn't start shooting at anything that moved I would have put a bullet right between his eyes.  If I did nothing else, I would have taken more than a few with me.
> 
> Did you even notice, at all, that there was NO exraction plan if she got into trouble?  She was put out there with no protection, no plan, nothing but the faint hope that being cute was a form of protection unto itself. What a bunch of fools.  Agreeing to what was a suicide mission to get the story made her the biggest fool of all.   She'd be dead if there weren't WOMEN around to fight FOR her and get her out.
> 
> Sheer stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see who's acting like an imbecile....it's not them.
Click to expand...


Well, you just proved that!


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
Click to expand...

Those men knew what they were doing was wrong.

When the women in black dresses appeared to protect her, they made themselves scarce and got lost.

Those "macho" criminals ran when women who could do something about their crime showed up.

It was a crime, crime, crime. And they knew it, knew it, knew it.

Nobody in their right mind asks for rape, and even terrorists know that the press is off limits.

Thank you, Zoom-boing.


----------



## freedombecki

The Infidel said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She may have been stupid, but NOBODY asks for that kind of treatment. That was a dumb thing to say on your part.
> 
> So much for democracy in Egypt
> 
> You wouldnt catch me anywhere near the middle east!
Click to expand...

Well, when the women in black showed up, that tells you it's not all bad if you can just stay away from terrorists-turned-criminals.


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those men knew what they were doing was wrong.
> 
> When the women in black dresses appeared to protect her, they made themselves scarce and got lost.
> 
> Those "macho" criminals ran when women who could do something about their crime showed up.
> 
> It was a crime, crime, crime. And they knew it, knew it, knew it.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind asks for rape, and even terrorists know that the press is off limits.
> 
> Thank you, Zoom-boing.
Click to expand...


Beki, what they did was not a crime in their own country, under their laws or their religion.  Look up how many journalists have been killed.  How many captured.  What was the name of that tv reporter captured until he converted?  I forgot.

The press USED to be off limits, but muslims don't have the same rules we do.


----------



## paulitician

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think alot of people in the West are very ignorant about how people are in that part of the world, the bottom line is people in countries like Iran, Egypt, Pakistan etc are very sexuall repressed, ESPECIALLY the men, alot of them don't get to have sex very much and for most of them a white woman with blonde hair and blue eyes is a walking wet dream Like I said earlier, blondes are a rarity in that part of the world and they are seen all the time in movies and lusted after in a bad way, it was damn stupid to even put her on the ground in that country without security, they should have just sent an ugly fat man in there to cover the story but they wanted a sexy blonde to cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  You don't go quite far enough though.  Logan was attacked, but when someone in the crowd started calling her a Jew, they meant to murder.   There are a lot of people in the west that are ignorant that's for sure.  There are more people in the west who are arrogant and that's where it gets even worse.  The west respects women so everyone else does so too.  Or, we can just demand they do and get in a huff when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know people in the crowd were yelling Jew, in that case she is lucky she got out of there with her life, I hope this serves as a lesson to all Western women especially those of caucasian descent that you just can't go strolling around in Middle Eastern countries alone with no protection, but I doubt it will. Alot of people are convinced that Egypt is a modern secular country with an open minded people that just need a chance.
Click to expand...


That's all part of the propaganda game. It's a way for our Government and others to justify their Wars and force Citizens to support them with their hard-earned Tax Dollars. They're all just wonderful Angels in Egypt & Libya. Yeah right, such Bullshit propaganda.


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Those men knew what they were doing was wrong.
> 
> When the women in black dresses appeared to protect her, they made themselves scarce and got lost.
> 
> Those "macho" criminals ran when women who could do something about their crime showed up.
> 
> It was a crime, crime, crime. And they knew it, knew it, knew it.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind asks for rape, and even terrorists know that the press is off limits.
> 
> Thank you, Zoom-boing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beki, what they did was not a crime in their own country, under their laws or their religion.  Look up how many journalists have been killed.  How many captured.  What was the name of that tv reporter captured until he converted?  I forgot.
> 
> The press USED to be off limits, but muslims don't have the same rules we do.
Click to expand...

They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.

They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> These new Puppets are wonderful America-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels. And our Puppets in Libya are too.
> 
> Man, hard to believe so many Americans can be so easily duped by a President and MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence that they are "Our Puppets".   TIA
Click to expand...


Your Tax Dollars propping them up.


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those men knew what they were doing was wrong.
> 
> When the women in black dresses appeared to protect her, they made themselves scarce and got lost.
> 
> Those "macho" criminals ran when women who could do something about their crime showed up.
> 
> It was a crime, crime, crime. And they knew it, knew it, knew it.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind asks for rape, and even terrorists know that the press is off limits.
> 
> Thank you, Zoom-boing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beki, what they did was not a crime in their own country, under their laws or their religion.  Look up how many journalists have been killed.  How many captured.  What was the name of that tv reporter captured until he converted?  I forgot.
> 
> The press USED to be off limits, but muslims don't have the same rules we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.
> 
> They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.
Click to expand...


They didn't bug out of there.

The account.

Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel

Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women&#39;s News

*It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
*
Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.

At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.

The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan


These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.

*Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.* 

I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beki, what they did was not a crime in their own country, under their laws or their religion.  Look up how many journalists have been killed.  How many captured.  What was the name of that tv reporter captured until he converted?  I forgot.
> 
> The press USED to be off limits, but muslims don't have the same rules we do.
> 
> 
> 
> They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.
> 
> They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
Click to expand...

Oh, so they stuck around and gave the police fingerprints, cell phone numbers, and home addresses?  

*I do not think so.*


----------



## Katzndogz

You know who the security force was?  Mubarak's police.  The police that the "protesters" were fighting.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  You don't go quite far enough though.  Logan was attacked, but when someone in the crowd started calling her a Jew, they meant to murder.   There are a lot of people in the west that are ignorant that's for sure.  There are more people in the west who are arrogant and that's where it gets even worse.  The west respects women so everyone else does so too.  Or, we can just demand they do and get in a huff when they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know people in the crowd were yelling Jew, in that case she is lucky she got out of there with her life, I hope this serves as a lesson to all Western women especially those of caucasian descent that you just can't go strolling around in Middle Eastern countries alone with no protection, but I doubt it will. Alot of people are convinced that Egypt is a modern secular country with an open minded people that just need a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all part of the propaganda game. It's a way for our Government and others to justify their Wars and force Citizens to support them with their hard-earned Tax Dollars. They're all just wonderful Angels in Egypt & Libya. Yeah right, such Bullshit propaganda.
Click to expand...


I think it may be more than that bro, alot of us Yankees are VERY niaeve and ignorant about most of the globe. Alot of Americans buy into these romantic notions about Egypt because of the Pyramids and the culture that was there thousands of years ago, I am telling you ALOT of us Yanks think Egypt is no different than Greece or Italy, I guess for most seeing is believing, I have been to the Middle East and met MANY Egyptians and let me tell ya, there are no Italians or Greeks.


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.
> 
> They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so they stuck around and gave the police fingerprints, cell phone numbers, and home addresses?
> 
> *I do not think so.*
Click to expand...


No one was questioned or arrested!  It wasn't the women that caused the men to quit the assault but the arrival of security forces.  The women DID protect Logan, by using themselves as a human shield, not because their presence chased the men off.  From the report, the men never stopped the assault, the forces were able to remove Logan from the assualt while the men were still assaulting.

Don't think that this was some kind of American style police investigation.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> You know who the security force was?  Mubarak's police.  The police that the "protesters" were fighting.



That pretty much sums it up, they don't really have any laws against sexual harassment in Egypt though, thats why alot of Egyptian men will sexually harass a woman anywhere they want and just laught it off, its very, very rare if the police do anything about it. Even women clad in black burkas from head to toe get sexually harassed!


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so they stuck around and gave the police fingerprints, cell phone numbers, and home addresses?
> 
> *I do not think so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one was questioned or arrested!  It wasn't the women that caused the men to quit the assault but the arrival of security forces.  The women DID protect Logan, by using themselves as a human shield, not because their presence chased the men off.  From the report, the men never stopped the assault, the forces were able to remove Logan from the assualt while the men were still assaulting.
> 
> Don't think that this was some kind of American style police investigation.
Click to expand...

Maybe they're like the drug cartel, and "security forces" are cravenly afraid of them.

Their crime against the reporter were horrific, and I think the perpetrators knew better than to do that to somebody else.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so they stuck around and gave the police fingerprints, cell phone numbers, and home addresses?
> 
> *I do not think so.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one was questioned or arrested!  It wasn't the women that caused the men to quit the assault but the arrival of security forces.  The women DID protect Logan, by using themselves as a human shield, not because their presence chased the men off.  From the report, the men never stopped the assault, the forces were able to remove Logan from the assualt while the men were still assaulting.
> 
> *Don't think that this was some kind of American style police investigation.*
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats the problem! Alot of Americans travel abroad and assume all these other countries like Egypt are the same like the US and the Egyptians all act and think like Americans! THAT kind of thinking is what led to this lady being assaulted! She acted as if being in Egypt was no different than covering a story on Rodeo drive in LA!


----------



## High_Gravity

freedombecki said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so they stuck around and gave the police fingerprints, cell phone numbers, and home addresses?
> 
> *I do not think so.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was questioned or arrested!  It wasn't the women that caused the men to quit the assault but the arrival of security forces.  The women DID protect Logan, by using themselves as a human shield, not because their presence chased the men off.  From the report, the men never stopped the assault, the forces were able to remove Logan from the assualt while the men were still assaulting.
> 
> Don't think that this was some kind of American style police investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they're like the drug cartel, and "security forces" are cravenly afraid of them.
> 
> Their crime against the reporter were horrific, and I think the perpetrators knew better than to do that to somebody else.
Click to expand...


How so? Egyptian women get assaulted like that all the time, they recently stripped an Egyptian woman down to her bra and panties and beat her senseless, so how could you say those guys "knew better"?


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beki, what they did was not a crime in their own country, under their laws or their religion.  Look up how many journalists have been killed.  How many captured.  What was the name of that tv reporter captured until he converted?  I forgot.
> 
> The press USED to be off limits, but muslims don't have the same rules we do.
> 
> 
> 
> They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.
> 
> They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
Click to expand...


Yup thats Egypt for you, you cannot put an attractive blonde haired blue eyed woman in front of a bunch of sexually repressed backwards Egyptians! The State Department needs to put a warning out to stop American women from traveling there imo.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was questioned or arrested!  It wasn't the women that caused the men to quit the assault but the arrival of security forces.  The women DID protect Logan, by using themselves as a human shield, not because their presence chased the men off.  From the report, the men never stopped the assault, the forces were able to remove Logan from the assualt while the men were still assaulting.
> 
> Don't think that this was some kind of American style police investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're like the drug cartel, and "security forces" are cravenly afraid of them.
> 
> Their crime against the reporter were horrific, and I think the perpetrators knew better than to do that to somebody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Egyptian women get assaulted like that all the time, they recently stripped an Egyptian woman down to her bra and panties and beat her senseless, so how could you say those guys "knew better"?
Click to expand...


You must mean this case.

Egypt protests: Woman stripped and dragged in streets by soldiers breaks her silence | Mail Online


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they're like the drug cartel, and "security forces" are cravenly afraid of them.
> 
> Their crime against the reporter were horrific, and I think the perpetrators knew better than to do that to somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Egyptian women get assaulted like that all the time, they recently stripped an Egyptian woman down to her bra and panties and beat her senseless, so how could you say those guys "knew better"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must mean this case.
> 
> Egypt protests: Woman stripped and dragged in streets by soldiers breaks her silence | Mail Online
Click to expand...


Yup thats her.


----------



## paulitician

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> They bugged out fast when the women in black showed up to protect her.
> 
> They dern tootin' knew it was wrong and they got outta there quick afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup thats Egypt for you, you cannot put an attractive blonde haired blue eyed woman in front of a bunch of sexually repressed backwards Egyptians! The State Department needs to put a warning out to stop American women from traveling there imo.
Click to expand...


Nah, they're all wonderful American-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels over there. Well, that's what our President and MSM keeps telling us anyway. Such Bullshit. I'm so sick of flushing Tax Dollars down toilets like Egypt. To Hell with em.


----------



## freedombecki

Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.

We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.

We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.

We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.


----------



## Katzndogz

freedombecki said:


> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.



Well, hmmm.  400 years ago there weren't any Americans.  There wasn't any tourism to Egypt either.  In fact, there was little tourism at all.  

For most of it's modern history, Egypt wasn't a place to visit for fun.  The French Foreign Legion fought the Ottoman Empire, then the region became a British protectorate.   That's when tourists started to visit.  That would be late 1800s.  If it was "safe", it was because of British soldiers keeping it safe.  Of course in those days, women were not permitted to be in any unsafe circumstances.   Women were treated with the utmost courtesy, respect, and dare I use the word "chivalry".


----------



## High_Gravity

freedombecki said:


> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.



Besides the Pyramids there is nothing special about Egypt, it is basically a third world shit hole with a primitive backwards people, we need to stop romanticing this place for a culture that died out thousands of years ago, the Arabs that live in Egypt now did not build the Pyramids and have nothing to do with the people that did.


----------



## paulitician

High_Gravity said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Pyramids there is nothing special about Egypt, it is basically a third world shit hole with a primitive backwards people, we need to stop romanticing this place for a culture that died out thousands of years ago, the Arabs that live in Egypt now did not build the Pyramids and have nothing to do with the people that did.
Click to expand...


Spot-On assessment. Nice job.


----------



## High_Gravity

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Pyramids there is nothing special about Egypt, it is basically a third world shit hole with a primitive backwards people, we need to stop romanticing this place for a culture that died out thousands of years ago, the Arabs that live in Egypt now did not build the Pyramids and have nothing to do with the people that did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot-On assessment. Nice job.
Click to expand...


Thanks broseph.


----------



## Katzndogz

High_Gravity said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Pyramids there is nothing special about Egypt, it is basically a third world shit hole with a primitive backwards people, we need to stop romanticing this place for a culture that died out thousands of years ago, the Arabs that live in Egypt now did not build the Pyramids and have nothing to do with the people that did.
Click to expand...


In so many ways, we are in love with Dynastic Egypt.   It isn't there and hasn't been for thousands of years.  Egypt is home to the original and oldest of Christians.  The muslims that control Egypt now intend to destroy the pyramids and tombs  as well as all the art still in the possession of the Ministry of Antiquities.

It would be ironic if all that remains of Egypt was saved by the centuries of thieves.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have been travelling to Egypt to visit the pyramids and museums for four centuries in reasonable respect for our citizens.
> 
> We're money in their pockets, and the difference is they're now just wanting money shipped to them via our state department, and it apparently is working for them.
> 
> We need to make it not work so well for them by both staying away if they're going to rape women and murder men who are Americans as well as withholding state dept. bribes. I always thought that sucked anyway.
> 
> We opened our purses in friendship. They're abusing the privilege of time-honored trade. We can close our purses to that shit and replace the giv-a-mint Fed with one that doesn't give to criminality of false prophets who teach their people abusive ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Pyramids there is nothing special about Egypt, it is basically a third world shit hole with a primitive backwards people, we need to stop romanticing this place for a culture that died out thousands of years ago, the Arabs that live in Egypt now did not build the Pyramids and have nothing to do with the people that did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In so many ways, we are in love with Dynastic Egypt.   It isn't there and hasn't been for thousands of years.  Egypt is home to the original and oldest of Christians.  The muslims that control Egypt now intend to destroy the pyramids and tombs  as well as all the art still in the possession of the Ministry of Antiquities.
> 
> It would be ironic if all that remains of Egypt was saved by the centuries of thieves.
Click to expand...


Most Egyptians only care about smoking hash and trying to have sex, not so much the Pyramids, I do believe there are some Egyptians who love to destroy them because they consider them idols and haram, but the only thing stopping them is the billions they make in tourism every year, the cash is what will stop them from blowing those things up.


----------



## The Gadfly

bodecea said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mob behavior is an ugly thing.   It leads to people getting beaten, raped, houses and cars burned, etc.....no matter where it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
Click to expand...


Well, Bod, you do have to admit THAT would most assuredly eliminate that particular problem in that particular place. Whether that's the most appropriate solution is, naturally, another matter. Seriously, though, one does wonder why we as a nation would choose to intervene in the affairs of another nation, in order to empower the very sort of nasty people who would do that. One could argue that vile and despicable people, do not deserve to be empowered by democracy, but rather, to be left to the mercy of the dictators they already have. I have no enthusiasm, for liberating scoundrels and barbarians of the worst order-they are NOT worth it; as a matter of fact, until they civilize themselves (if they ever do), such a people are not worth a bucket of warm piss.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Gadfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Bod, you do have to admit THAT would most assuredly eliminate that particular problem in that particular place. Whether that's the most appropriate solution is, naturally, another matter. Seriously, though, one does wonder why we as a nation would choose to intervene in the affairs of another nation, in order to empower the very sort of nasty people who would do that. One could argue that vile and despicable people, do not deserve to be empowered by democracy, but rather, to be left to the mercy of the dictators they already have. I have no enthusiasm, for liberating scoundrels and barbarians of the worst order-they are NOT worth it; as a matter of fact, until they civilize themselves (if they ever do), such a people are not worth a bucket of warm piss.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polk

Zoom-boing said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
Click to expand...


Ditto. I think Lara Logan is one of the worst so-called journalists on the planet, but no one deserves to have that happen to them.


----------



## TheLonelySquire

Sad that these savages attacked any woman like that. Shows what that culture is worth. No love lost for Lara Logan however. She's a trainwreck of the first order.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bug out of there.
> 
> The account.
> 
> Lara Logan: I Was Saved by Women in Tahrir Square -- Daily Intel
> 
> Niqab-Wearing Egyptian Women Saved CBS Lara*Logan - 11 World's Women, Development - Anne of Carversville Women's News
> 
> *It is true that Lara was saved by women, a group wearing niqabs who threw themselves on her as a human shield. The lead woman also poured water all over the dying journalist, who could no longer breath.
> *
> Just her eyes, I remember [I could see] just her eyes, Logan said. She put her arms around me. And oh my God, I cant tell you what that moment was like for me. I wasnt safe yet, because the mob was still trying to get at me. But now it wasnt just about me anymore.
> 
> At this point, security police finally arrived and Lara  naked, dirty and distraught was hoisted over the arms of one of the men and carried out of the square.
> 
> The Mob of Men Wanted to Dismember Lara Logan
> 
> 
> These details are new and revealed in the interview. Much was said about the physical assault on Lara, where countless men pinched her breasts and shoved their fingers in her anus and vagina, ripping at her sex organs.
> 
> *Equally horrific are the facts that the Egyptian men were trying to dismember her. They ripped her hair again and again, trying to pull her scalp off her head. They yanked both her arms and legs, trying to pull her limbs out of their sockets.*
> 
> I didnt even know that they were beating me with flagpoles and sticks because I couldnt even feel that, Logan told Pelley. Because I think of the sexual assault; all I could feel was their hands raping me over and over and over again, from the front, from the backthey were tearing my body in every directiontearing my muscles, tearing off chunks of my scalpliterally trying  to tear my scalp off my skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats Egypt for you, you cannot put an attractive blonde haired blue eyed woman in front of a bunch of sexually repressed backwards Egyptians! The State Department needs to put a warning out to stop American women from traveling there imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, *they're all wonderful American-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels over there. Well, that's what our President and MSM keeps telling us anyway.* Such Bullshit. I'm so sick of flushing Tax Dollars down toilets like Egypt. To Hell with em.
Click to expand...



I will ask you AGAIN, where does the President and/or MSM say they are ALL wonderful American-loving, Peace-loving, Democracy-loving Angels over there?

Link it.   (without deflections or insults)


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats Egypt for you, you cannot put an attractive blonde haired blue eyed woman in front of a bunch of sexually repressed backwards Egyptians! The State Department needs to put a warning out to stop American women from traveling there imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, *they're all wonderful American-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels over there. Well, that's what our President and MSM keeps telling us anyway.* Such Bullshit. I'm so sick of flushing Tax Dollars down toilets like Egypt. To Hell with em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask you AGAIN, where does the President and/or MSM say they are ALL wonderful American-loving, Peace-loving, Democracy-loving Angels over there?
> 
> Link it.   (without deflections or insults)
Click to expand...


You know that has been the spin from this President and the MSM on Egypt. You want to play dumb on that, than so be it. But it is the reality. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer Dime on that Hell-Hole.


----------



## bodecea

The Gadfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And such behavior, regardless of where or why it happens is still inexcusable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most heartily agree.    But I don't think it will solve mob violence in a place by wiping out the entire populace either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Bod, you do have to admit THAT would most assuredly eliminate that particular problem in that particular place. Whether that's the most appropriate solution is, naturally, another matter. Seriously, though, one does wonder why we as a nation would choose to intervene in the affairs of another nation, in order to empower the very sort of nasty people who would do that. One could argue that vile and despicable people, do not deserve to be empowered by democracy, but rather, to be left to the mercy of the dictators they already have. I have no enthusiasm, for liberating scoundrels and barbarians of the worst order-they are NOT worth it; as a matter of fact, until they civilize themselves (if they ever do), such a people are not worth a bucket of warm piss.
Click to expand...



Not a problem with that assessment.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, *they're all wonderful American-loving,Peace-loving,Democracy-loving Angels over there. Well, that's what our President and MSM keeps telling us anyway.* Such Bullshit. I'm so sick of flushing Tax Dollars down toilets like Egypt. To Hell with em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask you AGAIN, where does the President and/or MSM say they are ALL wonderful American-loving, Peace-loving, Democracy-loving Angels over there?
> 
> Link it.   (without deflections or insults)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that has been the spin from this President and the MSM on Egypt. You want to play dumb on that, than so be it. But it is the reality. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer Dime on that Hell-Hole.
Click to expand...


No, I don't know that because I have NOT seen ANY evidence of that being the case except for your little rants.

You can't prove it because it is not true.   It is only what you in your mind imagine has been said so you can feel even more offended by this Administration.....but you can't even be honest with yourself over this.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask you AGAIN, where does the President and/or MSM say they are ALL wonderful American-loving, Peace-loving, Democracy-loving Angels over there?
> 
> Link it.   (without deflections or insults)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that has been the spin from this President and the MSM on Egypt. You want to play dumb on that, than so be it. But it is the reality. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer Dime on that Hell-Hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that because I have NOT seen ANY evidence of that being the case except for your little rants.
> 
> You can't prove it because it is not true.   It is only what you in your mind imagine has been said so you can feel even more offended by this Administration.....but you can't even be honest with yourself over this.
Click to expand...


Easy, down girl. You're like a rapid Chihuahua nipping at my ankles. lol! You don't see the spin, that's fine with me. But we have been fed a steady diet of media propaganda on how wonderful and American/Democracy-loving this new Egyptian crowd is. We've been fed the same propaganda on Libya too. But i'm not buying into it. I'm sick of spending the $Billions in Tax Dollars on these Hell-Holes. But that's just my take anyway.


----------



## Katzndogz

What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that has been the spin from this President and the MSM on Egypt. You want to play dumb on that, than so be it. But it is the reality. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer Dime on that Hell-Hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that because I have NOT seen ANY evidence of that being the case except for your little rants.
> 
> You can't prove it because it is not true.   It is only what you in your mind imagine has been said so you can feel even more offended by this Administration.....but you can't even be honest with yourself over this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy, down girl. You're like a rapid Chihuahua nipping at my ankles. lol! You don't see the spin, that's fine with me. *But we have been fed a steady diet of media propaganda on how wonderful and American/Democracy-loving this new Egyptian crowd is. We've been fed the same propaganda on Libya too.* But i'm not buying into it. I'm sick of spending the $Billions in Tax Dollars on these Hell-Holes. But that's just my take anyway.
Click to expand...


You keep saying that....how about a link to an example of all that steady diet?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.

In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".

What the heck does that mean??

She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.

So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.

In reality, she was never raped.

And had no business being there in the first place.

But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.


----------



## idb

Katzndogz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How odd... it's Obama's fault, it is Logan's fault.... blame anyone but those who actually participated in the assault.
> 
> Not liberal thinking... not conservative thinking.... just jack shit stupid at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did blame those who actually participated in the assault. They're Obama's new buddies, who are now running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If those who participated in the assualt did anything wrong, it was wrong by OUR standards, to their standards in that country they were perfectly within their rights if not obligations.   That's what makes blaming the perpetrators so hard.  If they were HERE, no contest, they were wrong and should be punished.  But they weren't here.  They were in their own country where they make the laws.  The laws put logan clearly in the wrong.  The punishment for women being in the wrong is immediate.
> 
> Mere weeks after Lara Logan was assaulted Egyptian women were stripped in the streets then beaten because they were naked and the perpetrators STILL did nothing wrong according to their laws.
> 
> The perpetrators did nothing wrong, it's the CULTURE stupid!
Click to expand...


So why did the locals protect her?


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Politicizing this disgusting incident is pathetic.


----------



## koshergrl

She's a journalist. She's sharing information about what happened when she was covering a story.

That's the way journalists work. Get over it.


----------



## paulitician

Katzndogz said:


> What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.



You paint a very bleak picture. Yeah, i'm not optimistic about Egypt or Libya. Blow-Back will likely be very bad for us in the future.


----------



## paulitician

Sunni Man said:


> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.



Well, that's still sexual assault. So try not to be too callous on this. I believe her when she says she was raped. And you should too.


----------



## koshergrl

I believe her. It's not the sort of story a dem would concoct about our Egyptian friends. In fact, dems are largely pissed that she's sharing.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that because I have NOT seen ANY evidence of that being the case except for your little rants.
> 
> You can't prove it because it is not true.   It is only what you in your mind imagine has been said so you can feel even more offended by this Administration.....but you can't even be honest with yourself over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, down girl. You're like a rapid Chihuahua nipping at my ankles. lol! You don't see the spin, that's fine with me. *But we have been fed a steady diet of media propaganda on how wonderful and American/Democracy-loving this new Egyptian crowd is. We've been fed the same propaganda on Libya too.* But i'm not buying into it. I'm sick of spending the $Billions in Tax Dollars on these Hell-Holes. But that's just my take anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying that....how about a link to an example of all that steady diet?
Click to expand...


God, you're demanding. You know that's very annoying, don't ya? I get it, you don't agree with my assessment and think i'm a liar. You've said that quite a few times now. I get it, i really do. Maybe you should move on now? Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Sunshine

I have been watching this thread for a few days.  I think there are some fairly valid points being made from several different directions.


Egypt is not a safe place.  From the day I set foot in Cairo until the day I left the place people from there were constantly telling us how 'hospitable' the Egyptian people are.  Yet, I didn't feel comfortable.  Others in my group went out alone or in pairs, but I would not go out unless I was with a group, and I would not shop any street of the bazaar except where the restaurant was. 

The organization that sponsored our trip told us not to wear sandles and to dress modestly.  A guy I know told me to carry a scarf at all times because they don't much care for redheads.  I got tired one day and sat down with our guides.  They expressed disgust when a group of scantily clad women came in.  I only made the mistake of getting on an elevator alone with 2 men one time.    That was all it took.

I think there are some valid points about the fact that our government supported a 'revolution' that ushered in a theocracy. 

The point about romanticizing the place because of the pyramids is valid.  Cairo is filthy.  Giza not much better.  The traffic is horrible in Cairo and they don't seem to care if they run you over.  

As to her being there at all.  Oddly enough, it is a women's workplace rights issue to begin with.  If she were told 'sorry, only men can go' that would be discrimination in our country.  Her company could not discriminate.  She did have a bodyguard, though.  He just couldn't fight off a mob of 300 men.  And that brings me to this 'rape'.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  They were pulling her limbs and hair trying to dismember her and pull her scalp off her skull.  She probably had to have surgery, but most likely we will never hear about that.   A woman's body cannot stand being fisted by hundreds of men without causing severe tissue damage.  This woman's rape was a brutal savage assault.  We have just sent special forces to rescue a sole American aid worker from Somalia kidnapers.  Why, now, do we continue to send money to Egypt.  This woman was a reporter.  This was an assault not only on her, but also on one of the cardinal freedoms of a democracy - freedom of the press.  She was there with a camera crew and a body guard and they were powerless.  Why can't people see what is occurring here?  Why do Americans continue to defend islam and compare its savage  modern day actions to Christianity in the middle ages when people were ignorant and didn't know any better.  This is the 21st century, folks.  Why did we tolerate this?

As to Obama:  Well I have tried to make time to listen to his 'outreach' to the muslim world that occurred at Cairo University just 4 days after I was there as I sure didn't have time to then.  I have wondered if there was any kind of signal or code or words that said, 'OK, now it's time to throw off the US.'  Because that's what they did.   Granted the guys they overthrew in the ME were  dictators but they were our guys, all of them.  We crapped out on them.   Likely all those countries who have had a 'revolution'  will unite through that muslim brotherhood, are beginning to already, and cause us as much trouble for the US as they can.  Sadly we did supported that so called revolution.  We need to stop supporting theocracies.  We don't let school children pray in this country, but we will go support a ruthless regime that treats certain of their people worse than animals in the name of a religion.  That's just wrong.  I will not dismiss the notion that this was Obama's intent when he went to Cairo.  Not yet, anyway.

I won't go back.  Ever.  I won't encourage anyone else to go.  There are other pyramids in safer places that are just as impressive as the ones in Giza.


----------



## idb

Sunshine said:


> I have been watching this thread for a few days.  I think there are some fairly valid points being made from several different directions.
> 
> 
> Egypt is not a safe place.  From the day I set foot in Cairo until the day I left the place people from there were constantly telling us how 'hospitable' the Egyptian people are.  Yet, I didn't feel comfortable.  Others in my group went out alone or in pairs, but I would not go out unless I was with a group, and I would not shop any street of the bazaar except where the restaurant was.
> 
> The organization that sponsored our trip told us not to wear sandles and to dress modestly.  A guy I know told me to carry a scarf at all times because they don't much care for redheads.  I got tired one day and sat down with our guides.  They expressed disgust when a group of scantily clad women came in.  I only made the mistake of getting on an elevator alone with 2 men one time.    That was all it took.
> 
> I think there are some valid points about the fact that our government supported a 'revolution' that ushered in a theocracy.
> 
> The point about romanticizing the place because of the pyramids is valid.  Cairo is filthy.  Giza not much better.  The traffic is horrible in Cairo and they don't seem to care if they run you over.
> 
> As to her being there at all.  Oddly enough, it is a women's workplace rights issue to begin with.  If she were told 'sorry, only men can go' that would be discrimination in our country.  Her company could not discriminate.  She did have a bodyguard, though.  He just couldn't fight off a mob of 300 men.  And that brings me to this 'rape'.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  They were pulling her limbs and hair trying to dismember her and pull her scalp off her skull.  She probably had to have surgery, but most likely we will never hear about that.   A woman's body cannot stand being fisted by hundreds of men without causing severe tissue damage.  This woman's rape was a brutal savage assault.  We have just sent special forces to rescue a sole American aid worker from Somalia kidnapers.  Why, now, do we continue to send money to Egypt.  This woman was a reporter.  This was an assault not only on her, but also on one of the cardinal freedoms of a democracy - freedom of the press.  She was there with a camera crew and a body guard and they were powerless.  Why can't people see what is occurring here?  Why do Americans continue to defend islam and compare its savage actions to Christianity in the middle ages when people were ignorant and didn't know any better.  This is the 21st century, folks.  Why did we tolerate this?
> 
> As to Obama:  Well I have tried to make time to listen to his 'outreach' to the muslim world that occurred at Cairo University just 4 days after I was there as I sure didn't have time to then.  I have wondered if there was any kind of signal or code or words that said, 'OK, now it's time to throw off the US.'  Because that's what they did.   Granted the guys they overthrew in the ME were  dictators but they were our guys, all of them.  We crapped out on them.   Likely all those countries who have had a 'revolution'  will unite through that muslim brotherhood, are beginning to already, and cause us as much trouble for the US as they can.  Sadly we did supported that so called revolution.  We need to stop supporting theocracies.  We don't let school children pray in this country, but we will go support a ruthless regime that treats certain of their people worse than animals in the name of a religion.  That's just wrong.  I will not dismiss the notion that this was Obama's intent when he went to Cairo.  Not yet, anyway.
> 
> I won't go back.  Ever.  I won't encourage anyone else to go.  There are other pyramids in safer places that are just as impressive as the ones in Giza.



Fair enough, but repression is never a successful long-term strategy.
Eventually the dictators would have been overthrown in an even messier fashion and, as US puppets, the hate would have been directed straight at the US.

It's going to be ugly over there for a long time while everyone sorts themselves out but it has to happen - sooner or later.
The US was right not to prop up totalitarian regimes against the will of the people because sooner or later they would have been on the losing side.


----------



## Sunshine

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching this thread for a few days.  I think there are some fairly valid points being made from several different directions.
> 
> 
> Egypt is not a safe place.  From the day I set foot in Cairo until the day I left the place people from there were constantly telling us how 'hospitable' the Egyptian people are.  Yet, I didn't feel comfortable.  Others in my group went out alone or in pairs, but I would not go out unless I was with a group, and I would not shop any street of the bazaar except where the restaurant was.
> 
> The organization that sponsored our trip told us not to wear sandles and to dress modestly.  A guy I know told me to carry a scarf at all times because they don't much care for redheads.  I got tired one day and sat down with our guides.  They expressed disgust when a group of scantily clad women came in.  I only made the mistake of getting on an elevator alone with 2 men one time.    That was all it took.
> 
> I think there are some valid points about the fact that our government supported a 'revolution' that ushered in a theocracy.
> 
> The point about romanticizing the place because of the pyramids is valid.  Cairo is filthy.  Giza not much better.  The traffic is horrible in Cairo and they don't seem to care if they run you over.
> 
> As to her being there at all.  Oddly enough, it is a women's workplace rights issue to begin with.  If she were told 'sorry, only men can go' that would be discrimination in our country.  Her company could not discriminate.  She did have a bodyguard, though.  He just couldn't fight off a mob of 300 men.  And that brings me to this 'rape'.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  They were pulling her limbs and hair trying to dismember her and pull her scalp off her skull.  She probably had to have surgery, but most likely we will never hear about that.   A woman's body cannot stand being fisted by hundreds of men without causing severe tissue damage.  This woman's rape was a brutal savage assault.  We have just sent special forces to rescue a sole American aid worker from Somalia kidnapers.  Why, now, do we continue to send money to Egypt.  This woman was a reporter.  This was an assault not only on her, but also on one of the cardinal freedoms of a democracy - freedom of the press.  She was there with a camera crew and a body guard and they were powerless.  Why can't people see what is occurring here?  Why do Americans continue to defend islam and compare its savage actions to Christianity in the middle ages when people were ignorant and didn't know any better.  This is the 21st century, folks.  Why did we tolerate this?
> 
> As to Obama:  Well I have tried to make time to listen to his 'outreach' to the muslim world that occurred at Cairo University just 4 days after I was there as I sure didn't have time to then.  I have wondered if there was any kind of signal or code or words that said, 'OK, now it's time to throw off the US.'  Because that's what they did.   Granted the guys they overthrew in the ME were  dictators but they were our guys, all of them.  We crapped out on them.   Likely all those countries who have had a 'revolution'  will unite through that muslim brotherhood, are beginning to already, and cause us as much trouble for the US as they can.  Sadly we did supported that so called revolution.  We need to stop supporting theocracies.  We don't let school children pray in this country, but we will go support a ruthless regime that treats certain of their people worse than animals in the name of a religion.  That's just wrong.  I will not dismiss the notion that this was Obama's intent when he went to Cairo.  Not yet, anyway.
> 
> I won't go back.  Ever.  I won't encourage anyone else to go.  There are other pyramids in safer places that are just as impressive as the ones in Giza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but repression is never a successful long-term strategy.
> Eventually the dictators would have been overthrown in an even messier fashion and, as US puppets, the hate would have been directed straight at the US.
> 
> It's going to be ugly over there for a long time while everyone sorts themselves out but it has to happen - sooner or later.
> The US was right not to prop up totalitarian regimes against the will of the people because sooner or later they would have been on the losing side.
Click to expand...


And you think an islamic theocracy that does this to a woman is not repressive?  Do you really think the hate will not 'be directed straight at us' once that muslim brotherhood gets its ducks in a row?


----------



## bodecea

Sunni Man said:


> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.




You and Kazndogz....two birds of a feather.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, down girl. You're like a rapid Chihuahua nipping at my ankles. lol! You don't see the spin, that's fine with me. *But we have been fed a steady diet of media propaganda on how wonderful and American/Democracy-loving this new Egyptian crowd is. We've been fed the same propaganda on Libya too.* But i'm not buying into it. I'm sick of spending the $Billions in Tax Dollars on these Hell-Holes. But that's just my take anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that....how about a link to an example of all that steady diet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, you're demanding. You know that's very annoying, don't ya? I get it, you don't agree with my assessment and think i'm a liar. You've said that quite a few times now. I get it, i really do. Maybe you should move on now? Just a thought anyway.
Click to expand...


Of course you want me to move on....so you can continue your silly little assertions with no one holding you accountable for TELLING THE TRUTH.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.



That was a euphemism for fisting.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  Fisting.  Not a word to use to a TV audience.  I'm surprised she survived.  She probably had to have at least 2 major surgeries.  They were trying to dismember her and pull her scalp from her skull but the 'rape' was so painful she didn't even notice that.  You should get your head out of your ass and read what this woman has to say.  Your filthy religion!  Disgusting filthy animals.



> As many as three hundred Egyptian men took turns ripping at her clothing until she was naked, then they beat at her with flag poles and took turns raping her *every orifice *with their hands. They ripped at her hair, pulling it as though to scalp her and yanked and pulled at her arms and legs.



http://mslizzee.hubpages.com/hub/LARA-LOGAN-The-rest-of-this-horrid-story

From the same article:



> *Although there were no broken bones, all her joints, arms, legs and scalp were sore and bruised and  she sustained some internal injuries.   *



Now go praise your fucking disgusting allah.


----------



## Intense

del said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, creep
Click to expand...


^^^^^What He Said.^^^^^   ... Repeat....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ppMUhV2MAE&feature=related]Lara Logan breaks her silence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

paulitician said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You paint a very bleak picture. Yeah, i'm not optimistic about Egypt or Libya. Blow-Back will likely be very bad for us in the future.
Click to expand...


Maybe this will better able explain it to you.

Democracy of Cannibals | RSN Pick of the Day Right Side News

Read the whole thing.

Like all tools, democracy is defined by its users. Give a gun to a maniac and he will shoot up a store. Give it to a responsible man, and he will use it guard his home. The difference is not in the gun, but in the values of the wielder. Offering democracy to the Muslim world will not reform it. Its tyrannies are not the problem, but a symptom of the problem. If the Muslim world were truly ready to reform, it would have already reformed itself by now. And all the Soros front groups and US and EU funded grass roots organizations won't change that. Their 0.001 percent of angry college students will provide the impetus and legitimacy for what will turn into an Islamist takeover. That's democracy for you.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying that....how about a link to an example of all that steady diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're demanding. You know that's very annoying, don't ya? I get it, you don't agree with my assessment and think i'm a liar. You've said that quite a few times now. I get it, i really do. Maybe you should move on now? Just a thought anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you want me to move on....so you can continue your silly little assertions with no one holding you accountable for TELLING THE TRUTH.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you think of yourself as some sort of 'Hero?' Well now i understand. Look, you have already said repeatedly that you don't agree with my opinion and that i'm a liar. How many more times do you need to say that before you feel better? I get it, i really do. Your 'Hero' mission has been accomplished. So no need to hang around. It's a big site. I'm sure you'll find something else of interest. Enjoy.


----------



## Intense

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that has been the spin from this President and the MSM on Egypt. You want to play dumb on that, than so be it. But it is the reality. I don't want to spend another Taxpayer Dime on that Hell-Hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't know that because I have NOT seen ANY evidence of that being the case except for your little rants.
> 
> You can't prove it because it is not true.   It is only what you in your mind imagine has been said so you can feel even more offended by this Administration.....but you can't even be honest with yourself over this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy, down girl. You're like a rapid Chihuahua nipping at my ankles. lol! You don't see the spin, that's fine with me. But we have been fed a steady diet of media propaganda on how wonderful and American/Democracy-loving this new Egyptian crowd is. We've been fed the same propaganda on Libya too. But i'm not buying into it. I'm sick of spending the $Billions in Tax Dollars on these Hell-Holes. But that's just my take anyway.
Click to expand...


Accurate Perspective.


----------



## paulitician

koshergrl said:


> I believe her. It's not the sort of story a dem would concoct about our Egyptian friends. In fact, dems are largely pissed that she's sharing.



That is a good point.


----------



## Sunshine

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're demanding. You know that's very annoying, don't ya? I get it, you don't agree with my assessment and think i'm a liar. You've said that quite a few times now. I get it, i really do. Maybe you should move on now? Just a thought anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want me to move on....so you can continue your silly little assertions with no one holding you accountable for TELLING THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think of yourself as some sort of 'Hero?' Well now i understand. Look, you have already said repeatedly that you don't agree with my opinion and that i'm a liar. How many more times do you need to say that before you feel better? I get it, i really do. Your 'Hero' mission has been accomplished. So no need to hang around. It's a big site. I'm sure you'll find something else of interest. Enjoy.
Click to expand...


Just challenge her to go to Egypt or Libya and 'tell the truth.'


----------



## Sunshine

paulitician said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's still sexual assault. So try not to be too callous on this. I believe her when she says she was raped. And you should too.
Click to expand...


There are sources on the internet that describe the physical pain she suffered from this.  They were trying to dismember her, but the pain of the sexual assault was so severe she didn't realize they were trying to dismember her until it was all over.  I don't believe it involved a penis.  300 men *fisted* her for almost an hour.  I'm surprised she is still alive.  Rape is a mild term for what happened to this woman.


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could be said to be "asking for it" this woman did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, creep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^What He Said.^^^^^   ... Repeat....
Click to expand...


Since the company couldn't discriminate against her, I'm fairly certain she couldn't have refused this assignment without repercussions to her job.  Going to work and doing your job is not 'asking for it.'


----------



## Polk

koshergrl said:


> I believe her. It's not the sort of story a dem would concoct about our Egyptian friends. In fact, dems are largely pissed that she's sharing.



"A dem would concoct"? How would you know what her politics are? You're making a huge assumption based on her being a reporter.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunshine said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's still sexual assault. So try not to be too callous on this. I believe her when she says she was raped. And you should too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are sources on the internet that describe the physical pain she suffered from this.  They were trying to dismember her, but the pain of the sexual assault was so severe she didn't realize they were trying to dismember her until it was all over.  I don't believe it involved a penis.  300 men *fisted* her for almost an hour.  I'm surprised she is still alive.  Rape is a mild term for what happened to this woman.
Click to expand...


They tried to scalp her and did remove parts of her scalp.

The mystery is why didn't everyone involved KNOW this was likely to happen?


----------



## Intense

Sunshine said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, creep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^What He Said.^^^^^   ... Repeat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the company couldn't discriminate against her, I'm fairly certain she couldn't have refused this assignment without repercussions to her job.  Going to work and doing your job is not 'asking for it.'
Click to expand...


I am not implying that at all. What happened to Her was a Disgrace to everyone Involved. Everyone there that could have helped her and didn't.


----------



## Sunshine

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's still sexual assault. So try not to be too callous on this. I believe her when she says she was raped. And you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are sources on the internet that describe the physical pain she suffered from this.  They were trying to dismember her, but the pain of the sexual assault was so severe she didn't realize they were trying to dismember her until it was all over.  I don't believe it involved a penis.  300 men *fisted* her for almost an hour.  I'm surprised she is still alive.  Rape is a mild term for what happened to this woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tried to scalp her and did remove parts of her scalp.
> 
> The mystery is why didn't everyone involved KNOW this was likely to happen?
Click to expand...


It makes no difference in the workplace.  I work in psychiatry and in psych hospitals we know there is danger there, but it is  discrimination to page for an 'all male' take down.  It would have been illegal for them to pass over a seasoned war correspondent just because she was a woman.  You are completely ignoring the  legal principles of OUR country here.  I work in a female dominated profession.  God help any of us if we discriminate against a man and expect him to pull a woman's heavy load for her.


----------



## Intense

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's still sexual assault. So try not to be too callous on this. I believe her when she says she was raped. And you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are sources on the internet that describe the physical pain she suffered from this.  They were trying to dismember her, but the pain of the sexual assault was so severe she didn't realize they were trying to dismember her until it was all over.  I don't believe it involved a penis.  300 men *fisted* her for almost an hour.  I'm surprised she is still alive.  Rape is a mild term for what happened to this woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They tried to scalp her and did remove parts of her scalp.
> 
> The mystery is why didn't everyone involved KNOW this was likely to happen?
Click to expand...


There is no mystery to Anarchy, to People behaving like Animals. They are Pigs acting like that.


----------



## The Gadfly

Sunni Man said:


> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.



Sunni,
Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your religion is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.


----------



## Intense

The Gadfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
Click to expand...


No Higher Principle supports anything like this. There is no Justifying it.


----------



## Sunshine

The Gadfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
Click to expand...


They didn't just 'touch' her.  The article I posted below states she sustained internal injuries.  I'm sure she had to have vaginal and rectal repair and probably a hysterectomy.  But then I had a student from Iraq who said a lot of middle eastern women have colostomies because of the brutal sex that is perpetrated upon them as young children who are forced to marry men.


----------



## Sunni Man

The Gadfly said:


> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.


I am in No way defending the immoral behavior of the men involved.

And if I would have be there. I would have tried to stop the attack.

I was just saying that I thought she was trying spin the incident into something more that it actually was.

In order to generate publicity to further her career as a journalist.


----------



## paulitician

Good peeps over there. I'm glad we're sending them all those $Billions in Tax Dollars. Aren't you?


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in No way defending the immoral behavior of the men involved.
> 
> And if I would have be there. I would have tried to stop the attack.
> 
> I was just saying that I thought she was trying spin the incident into something more that it actually was.
> 
> In order to generate publicity to further her career as a journalist.
Click to expand...


Do you really believe that? I believe it is going to take her years,  to cope with the incident, if not the rest of her life.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> They didn't just 'touch' her.  *The article I posted below states she sustained internal injuries.*  I'm sure she had to have vaginal and rectal repair and probably a hysterectomy.  But then I had a student from Iraq who said a lot of middle eastern women have colostomies because of the brutal sex that is perpetrated upon them as young children who are forced to marry men.


You can have internal injuries from just being punched or kicked.

The rest of your post is just more idiotic nonsense that you continually make up.


----------



## idb

Sunshine said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching this thread for a few days.  I think there are some fairly valid points being made from several different directions.
> 
> 
> Egypt is not a safe place.  From the day I set foot in Cairo until the day I left the place people from there were constantly telling us how 'hospitable' the Egyptian people are.  Yet, I didn't feel comfortable.  Others in my group went out alone or in pairs, but I would not go out unless I was with a group, and I would not shop any street of the bazaar except where the restaurant was.
> 
> The organization that sponsored our trip told us not to wear sandles and to dress modestly.  A guy I know told me to carry a scarf at all times because they don't much care for redheads.  I got tired one day and sat down with our guides.  They expressed disgust when a group of scantily clad women came in.  I only made the mistake of getting on an elevator alone with 2 men one time.    That was all it took.
> 
> I think there are some valid points about the fact that our government supported a 'revolution' that ushered in a theocracy.
> 
> The point about romanticizing the place because of the pyramids is valid.  Cairo is filthy.  Giza not much better.  The traffic is horrible in Cairo and they don't seem to care if they run you over.
> 
> As to her being there at all.  Oddly enough, it is a women's workplace rights issue to begin with.  If she were told 'sorry, only men can go' that would be discrimination in our country.  Her company could not discriminate.  She did have a bodyguard, though.  He just couldn't fight off a mob of 300 men.  And that brings me to this 'rape'.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  They were pulling her limbs and hair trying to dismember her and pull her scalp off her skull.  She probably had to have surgery, but most likely we will never hear about that.   A woman's body cannot stand being fisted by hundreds of men without causing severe tissue damage.  This woman's rape was a brutal savage assault.  We have just sent special forces to rescue a sole American aid worker from Somalia kidnapers.  Why, now, do we continue to send money to Egypt.  This woman was a reporter.  This was an assault not only on her, but also on one of the cardinal freedoms of a democracy - freedom of the press.  She was there with a camera crew and a body guard and they were powerless.  Why can't people see what is occurring here?  Why do Americans continue to defend islam and compare its savage actions to Christianity in the middle ages when people were ignorant and didn't know any better.  This is the 21st century, folks.  Why did we tolerate this?
> 
> As to Obama:  Well I have tried to make time to listen to his 'outreach' to the muslim world that occurred at Cairo University just 4 days after I was there as I sure didn't have time to then.  I have wondered if there was any kind of signal or code or words that said, 'OK, now it's time to throw off the US.'  Because that's what they did.   Granted the guys they overthrew in the ME were  dictators but they were our guys, all of them.  We crapped out on them.   Likely all those countries who have had a 'revolution'  will unite through that muslim brotherhood, are beginning to already, and cause us as much trouble for the US as they can.  Sadly we did supported that so called revolution.  We need to stop supporting theocracies.  We don't let school children pray in this country, but we will go support a ruthless regime that treats certain of their people worse than animals in the name of a religion.  That's just wrong.  I will not dismiss the notion that this was Obama's intent when he went to Cairo.  Not yet, anyway.
> 
> I won't go back.  Ever.  I won't encourage anyone else to go.  There are other pyramids in safer places that are just as impressive as the ones in Giza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but repression is never a successful long-term strategy.
> Eventually the dictators would have been overthrown in an even messier fashion and, as US puppets, the hate would have been directed straight at the US.
> 
> It's going to be ugly over there for a long time while everyone sorts themselves out but it has to happen - sooner or later.
> The US was right not to prop up totalitarian regimes against the will of the people because sooner or later they would have been on the losing side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think an islamic theocracy that does this to a woman is not repressive?  Do you really think the hate will not 'be directed straight at us' once that muslim brotherhood gets its ducks in a row?
Click to expand...


I said it's going to be ugly for a long time but they need to sort it out themselves.


----------



## The Gadfly

Hear me clearly, Sunni. I was not going to go there, but Sunshine has correctly described what this "touch rape" or "rape with fingers" is a euphemism for". I do not believe you as an American, are sufficiently naive as to not know that (though I would almost rather believe you are, than believe you could possibly know, and yet condone such an act in the name of your religion).  If you would condone such an act; if Islam would condone such an act; then I must tell you, as a friend, a brother and fellow vet, that if that is what Islam is and does, then ultimately, there can be no peace between America and Islam. There are things, dark and vile things, which are so far beyond the pale of civilized conduct, that there can be no mercy, no tolerance,  no forgiveness or understanding, for those who perpetrate them. I saw some of those things in Vietnam, done by the VC to their own people; I suspect you did too. THAT is what this mob was doing and attempting to do. This is not rape; or it is not "just" rape; it goes beyond that, into a realm of brutality so foul that I refuse to even describe it. A being who would participate in that is NOT a man, nor even an animal, but something worse and lower than either. No country, no religion, no entity, no people, which would condone, advocate, sanction or justify such, can call itself civilized.


----------



## The Gadfly

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but repression is never a successful long-term strategy.
> Eventually the dictators would have been overthrown in an even messier fashion and, as US puppets, the hate would have been directed straight at the US.
> 
> It's going to be ugly over there for a long time while everyone sorts themselves out but it has to happen - sooner or later.
> The US was right not to prop up totalitarian regimes against the will of the people because sooner or later they would have been on the losing side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an islamic theocracy that does this to a woman is not repressive?  Do you really think the hate will not 'be directed straight at us' once that muslim brotherhood gets its ducks in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's going to be ugly for a long time but they need to sort it out themselves.
Click to expand...


If that is what they do, they do not "need to sort it out". They NEED to be destroyed, as a cancer on the civilized world!


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're demanding. You know that's very annoying, don't ya? I get it, you don't agree with my assessment and think i'm a liar. You've said that quite a few times now. I get it, i really do. Maybe you should move on now? Just a thought anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want me to move on....so you can continue your silly little assertions with no one holding you accountable for TELLING THE TRUTH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you think of yourself as some sort of 'Hero?'
Click to expand...


Uh, no.   It is somewhat bizarre for you to go that direction.



> Well now i understand. Look, you have already said repeatedly that you don't agree with my opinion and that i'm a liar. How many more times do you need to say that before you feel better? I get it, i really do. Your 'Hero' mission has been accomplished. So no need to hang around. It's a big site. I'm sure you'll find something else of interest. Enjoy.



All I have been asking for is evidence in the way of links to back up the assertions you have made SEVERAL times.    Apparently, asking for some kind of proof horribly horribly frightens you.

There can only be on reason for that.  

Liars get greatly upset when called on their lies.


----------



## The Gadfly

Sunni Man said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in No way defending the immoral behavior of the men involved.
> 
> And if I would have be there. I would have tried to stop the attack.
> 
> I was just saying that I thought she was trying spin the incident into something more that it actually was.
> 
> In order to generate publicity to further her career as a journalist.
Click to expand...


I would hope and think you would have tried to stop it; I believe you are better, than to allow it. Unfortunately, Sunni, I believe, having followed this story, that what Sunshine has said is the truth of what occurred. I take no joy nor satisfaction in in believing that there are yet people in this world who would take one of its major religions as a justification and inspiration for doing such a thing. I hope, I really hope, that American Muslims will make it clear to all of us that they view this sort of depravity as the abomination it is, an affront to man and God(Allah) alike.


----------



## Sunni Man

The Gadfly said:


> Hear me clearly, Sunni. I was not going to go there, but Sunshine has correctly described what this "touch rape" or "rape with fingers" is a euphemism for". I do not believe you as an American, are sufficiently naive as to not know that (though I would almost rather believe you are, than believe you could possibly know, and yet condone such an act in the name of your religion).  If you would condone such an act; if Islam would condone such an act; then I must tell you, as a friend, a brother and fellow vet, that if that is what Islam is and does, then ultimately, there can be no peace between America and Islam. There are things, dark and vile things, which are so far beyond the pale of civilized conduct, that there can be no mercy, no tolerance,  no forgiveness or understanding, for those who perpetrate them. I saw some of those things in Vietnam, done by the VC to their own people; I suspect you did too. THAT is what this mob was doing and attempting to do. This is not rape; or it is not "just" rape; it goes beyond that, into a realm of brutality so foul that I refuse to even describe it. A being who would participate in that is NOT a man, nor even an animal, but something worse and lower than either. No country, no religion, no entity, no people, which would condone, advocate, sanction or justify such, can call itself civilized.


And let me be perfectly clear.

I absolutely in No way condone or excuse the immoral and despicable behavior these men displayed.

What they did had nothing to do with Islam.

And the average Egyptian would be absolutely disgusted at what these men did.

They were just a mob gone insane; and there is no excuse for their actions.  Period.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.



I can see where using brutality to govern animals like these might be feasible.  Violence seems to be the only currency they understand, or respect.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear me clearly, Sunni. I was not going to go there, but Sunshine has correctly described what this "touch rape" or "rape with fingers" is a euphemism for". I do not believe you as an American, are sufficiently naive as to not know that (though I would almost rather believe you are, than believe you could possibly know, and yet condone such an act in the name of your religion).  If you would condone such an act; if Islam would condone such an act; then I must tell you, as a friend, a brother and fellow vet, that if that is what Islam is and does, then ultimately, there can be no peace between America and Islam. There are things, dark and vile things, which are so far beyond the pale of civilized conduct, that there can be no mercy, no tolerance,  no forgiveness or understanding, for those who perpetrate them. I saw some of those things in Vietnam, done by the VC to their own people; I suspect you did too. THAT is what this mob was doing and attempting to do. This is not rape; or it is not "just" rape; it goes beyond that, into a realm of brutality so foul that I refuse to even describe it. A being who would participate in that is NOT a man, nor even an animal, but something worse and lower than either. No country, no religion, no entity, no people, which would condone, advocate, sanction or justify such, can call itself civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> And let me be perfectly clear.
> 
> I absolutely in No way condone or excuse the immoral and despicable behavior these men displayed.
> 
> What they did had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> And the average Egyptian would be absolutely disgusted at what these men did.
> 
> They were just a mob gone insane; and there is no excuse for their actions.  Period.
Click to expand...


Agreed. It's a downside to human nature, and it is inexcusable. It could also happen in any angry mob anywhere in the World. Another downside to Anarchy and lawlessness.


----------



## Intense

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where using brutality to govern animals like these might be feasible.  Violence seems to be the only currency they understand, or respect.
Click to expand...


Brutality breeds and feeds Brutality. Try leading by example.


----------



## Sunni Man

The Gadfly said:


> I would hope and think you would have tried to stop it; I believe you are better, than to allow it. Unfortunately, Sunni, I believe, having followed this story, that what Sunshine has said is the truth of what occurred. I take no joy nor satisfaction in in believing that there are yet people in this world who would take one of its major religions as a justification and inspiration for doing such a thing. I hope, I really hope, that American Muslims will make it clear to all of us that they view this sort of depravity as the abomination it is, an affront to man and God(Allah) alike.


People need to understand that it was "political" events that was the driving force behind the crowds/mobs in the streets of Egypt not religion.     

They were trying to toss out a brutal dictator.

And religion basically didn't have anything to do with the protests.


----------



## The Gadfly

Sunni Man said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear me clearly, Sunni. I was not going to go there, but Sunshine has correctly described what this "touch rape" or "rape with fingers" is a euphemism for". I do not believe you as an American, are sufficiently naive as to not know that (though I would almost rather believe you are, than believe you could possibly know, and yet condone such an act in the name of your religion).  If you would condone such an act; if Islam would condone such an act; then I must tell you, as a friend, a brother and fellow vet, that if that is what Islam is and does, then ultimately, there can be no peace between America and Islam. There are things, dark and vile things, which are so far beyond the pale of civilized conduct, that there can be no mercy, no tolerance,  no forgiveness or understanding, for those who perpetrate them. I saw some of those things in Vietnam, done by the VC to their own people; I suspect you did too. THAT is what this mob was doing and attempting to do. This is not rape; or it is not "just" rape; it goes beyond that, into a realm of brutality so foul that I refuse to even describe it. A being who would participate in that is NOT a man, nor even an animal, but something worse and lower than either. No country, no religion, no entity, no people, which would condone, advocate, sanction or justify such, can call itself civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> And let me be perfectly clear.
> 
> I absolutely in No way condone or excuse the immoral and despicable behavior these men displayed.
> 
> What they did had nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> And the average Egyptian would be absolutely disgusted at what these men did.
> 
> They were just a mob gone insane; and there is no excuse for their actions.  Period.
Click to expand...

Thank you , Sunni. Really, thank you. I am a bit sensitive on the subject of brutality toward the innocent, after some of the things I saw in 'Nam. Dear God, I wish I could forget; there are some things we should never see.....I should shut up; I am having a bad night-they come, from time to time.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Intense said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are failing to recognize is that the revolutionaries in Egypt DO love democracy!   They fought for democracy.  They wanted democracy.  No one thought to ask what kind of democracy they wanted.   In this part of the world, brutal dictators are replaced by brutal dictators.  Hosni Mubarak was a brutal dictator.  He kept the peace by using brutality.  Christians lived mostly in peace with some random violent acts.  There was a treaty with Israel.  The nations heritage was secured.  The Egyptians wanted to replace his brutality with another brutality but one that let them slaughter the Christians, tear up the treaty and destroy the unislamic artifacts of the ancients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where using brutality to govern animals like these might be feasible.  Violence seems to be the only currency they understand, or respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brutality breeds and feeds Brutality. Try leading by example.
Click to expand...


Obama is supposedly leading by example.  That hasn't gone so well, has it?


----------



## The Gadfly

gallantwarrior said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where using brutality to govern animals like these might be feasible.  Violence seems to be the only currency they understand, or respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutality breeds and feeds Brutality. Try leading by example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is supposedly leading by example.  That hasn't gone so well, has it?
Click to expand...


Well, it might have...if the "example" was something more than an empty suit. It's a little difficult to follow a bubble of hot air, the way it drifts and blows around all over the place.......


----------



## Sunni Man

People in crowds do things they would never do as individuals.

A hundred years ago America was basically a Christian nation; and just about everybody went to Church.

Yet if a black person violated a social norm.

People would sometimes gather together into a frenzied mod and lynch the man.

Religion played no part in the event; it was just men giving in to their most base instincts.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> People in crowds do things they would never do as individuals.
> 
> A hundred years ago America was basically a Christian nation; and just about everybody went to Church.
> 
> Yet if a black person violated a social norm.
> 
> People would sometimes gather together into a frenzied mod and lynch the man.
> 
> Religion played no part in the event; it was just men giving in to their most base instincts.



That wasn't even a nice try. That was pathetic.  As are you, you filthy savage.

You cannot rationalize this or excuse it away by saying 'someone else did it too.'  And this isn't 100 years ago.  This is the 21st century.  They used modern technology to pull this together then they were savage animals toward an American woman just as they are toward their own.

I've been there.  I know how uncomfortable it is to be around middle eastern men on  their own turf.  The organization that sponsord us told us not to look them in the eye because that would provoke them.  We had to have an armed guard with us.   You are full of more shit than a bubbly fart.

You are a member of a club of men who are brutal savages and who can't get a woman to look at them unless she is in chains.  And rationalizing this savage act by saying 'bu....bu....bu...100 years ago' doesn't excuse it.  It merely reveals you for the brutal filthy savage that YOU are.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in No way defending the immoral behavior of the men involved.
> 
> And if I would have be there. I would have tried to stop the attack.
> 
> I was just saying that I thought she was trying spin the incident into something more that it actually was.
> 
> In order to generate publicity to further her career as a journalist.
Click to expand...


You ARE defending it by claiming it is spin.  This is America.  People deserve to know what happens to us in savage countries.  YOUR thinking is she should just shut it up because it makes you look bad.  Well, here's a flash.  You looked bad before.


----------



## Sunshine

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni,
> Please don't try to rationalize such an act. You and I both know your own religion (the mainstream of it anyway) forbids treating a woman in that manner. We both know that is an evil act, and we both know that neither you, a Muslim man, nor I, a Christian man, would ever brutalize a woman in that fashion. We both know this is a vile, unspeakable, despicable thing to do; that those who did it belong to your is not a reason to excuse or make light of it. You know I would not do that, if a mob of Christians did such a thing to a Muslim woman.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in No way defending the immoral behavior of the men involved.
> 
> And if I would have be there. I would have tried to stop the attack.
> 
> I was just saying that I thought she was trying spin the incident into something more that it actually was.
> 
> In order to generate publicity to further her career as a journalist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that? I believe it is going to take her years,  to cope with the incident, if not the rest of her life.
Click to expand...


PTSD never goes away.  I have worked with veterans and with rape victims.  There is nothing that will take it away.  The person just had to learn to deal with the nightmares, flashbacks (reliving - thinking it is happening again), intrusive thoughts, exaggerated startle reflex, psychological reactivity.  It never goes away.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't just 'touch' her.  *The article I posted below states she sustained internal injuries.*  I'm sure she had to have vaginal and rectal repair and probably a hysterectomy.  But then I had a student from Iraq who said a lot of middle eastern women have colostomies because of the brutal sex that is perpetrated upon them as young children who are forced to marry men.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have internal injuries from just being punched or kicked.
> 
> The rest of your post is just more idiotic nonsense that you continually make up.
Click to expand...


You are a disgusting filthy animal, just like your muslim brothers.


----------



## Sunshine

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but repression is never a successful long-term strategy.
> Eventually the dictators would have been overthrown in an even messier fashion and, as US puppets, the hate would have been directed straight at the US.
> 
> It's going to be ugly over there for a long time while everyone sorts themselves out but it has to happen - sooner or later.
> The US was right not to prop up totalitarian regimes against the will of the people because sooner or later they would have been on the losing side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an islamic theocracy that does this to a woman is not repressive?  Do you really think the hate will not 'be directed straight at us' once that muslim brotherhood gets its ducks in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's going to be ugly for a long time but they need to sort it out themselves.
Click to expand...


While we send them billions to sort with!  Bullshit.  We need to pressure our government to stop their funding.  Now.


----------



## Sunshine

The Gadfly said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an islamic theocracy that does this to a woman is not repressive?  Do you really think the hate will not 'be directed straight at us' once that muslim brotherhood gets its ducks in a row?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it's going to be ugly for a long time but they need to sort it out themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is what they do, they do not "need to sort it out". They NEED to be destroyed, as a cancer on the civilized world!
Click to expand...


Agreed.  And we NEED to get them out of this country before our children and grandchildren have to be treated this way!


----------



## Sunni Man

LOL,  sounds like Lil Miss Sunshine woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Lara Logan is just another journalist seeking front page publicity by sensationalizing an incident that happened to her.
> 
> In her own words, "They were raping me with their hands".
> 
> What the heck does that mean??
> 
> She never claimed any sort of penetration took place.
> 
> So basically she had her clothes torn off and a lot of guys touched her.
> 
> In reality, she was never raped.
> 
> And had no business being there in the first place.
> 
> But no doubt she will get a book and movie deal worth millions for her sensational "touch rape" story.



There doesn't have to be penis to vagina penetration for it to be rape Sunni, if a man pins a woman down and inserts his fingers into her vagina or ass it is rape, and this happened to this woman numerous times by these men.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> I have been watching this thread for a few days.  I think there are some fairly valid points being made from several different directions.
> 
> 
> *Egypt is not a safe place.  From the day I set foot in Cairo until the day I left the place people from there were constantly telling us how 'hospitable' the Egyptian people are.  Yet, I didn't feel comfortable.  Others in my group went out alone or in pairs, but I would not go out unless I was with a group, and I would not shop any street of the bazaar except where the restaurant was.
> 
> The organization that sponsored our trip told us not to wear sandles and to dress modestly.  A guy I know told me to carry a scarf at all times because they don't much care for redheads.  I got tired one day and sat down with our guides.  They expressed disgust when a group of scantily clad women came in.  I only made the mistake of getting on an elevator alone with 2 men one time.    That was all it took.
> 
> I think there are some valid points about the fact that our government supported a 'revolution' that ushered in a theocracy.
> 
> The point about romanticizing the place because of the pyramids is valid.  Cairo is filthy.  Giza not much better.  The traffic is horrible in Cairo and they don't seem to care if they run you over.  *As to her being there at all.  Oddly enough, it is a women's workplace rights issue to begin with.  If she were told 'sorry, only men can go' that would be discrimination in our country.  Her company could not discriminate.  She did have a bodyguard, though.  He just couldn't fight off a mob of 300 men.  And that brings me to this 'rape'.  They fisted her for almost an hour.  They were pulling her limbs and hair trying to dismember her and pull her scalp off her skull.  She probably had to have surgery, but most likely we will never hear about that.   A woman's body cannot stand being fisted by hundreds of men without causing severe tissue damage.  This woman's rape was a brutal savage assault.  We have just sent special forces to rescue a sole American aid worker from Somalia kidnapers.  Why, now, do we continue to send money to Egypt.  This woman was a reporter.  This was an assault not only on her, but also on one of the cardinal freedoms of a democracy - freedom of the press.  She was there with a camera crew and a body guard and they were powerless.  Why can't people see what is occurring here?  Why do Americans continue to defend islam and compare its savage  modern day actions to Christianity in the middle ages when people were ignorant and didn't know any better.  This is the 21st century, folks.  Why did we tolerate this?
> 
> As to Obama:  Well I have tried to make time to listen to his 'outreach' to the muslim world that occurred at Cairo University just 4 days after I was there as I sure didn't have time to then.  I have wondered if there was any kind of signal or code or words that said, 'OK, now it's time to throw off the US.'  Because that's what they did.   Granted the guys they overthrew in the ME were  dictators but they were our guys, all of them.  We crapped out on them.   Likely all those countries who have had a 'revolution'  will unite through that muslim brotherhood, are beginning to already, and cause us as much trouble for the US as they can.  Sadly we did supported that so called revolution.  We need to stop supporting theocracies.  We don't let school children pray in this country, but we will go support a ruthless regime that treats certain of their people worse than animals in the name of a religion.  That's just wrong.  I will not dismiss the notion that this was Obama's intent when he went to Cairo.  Not yet, anyway.
> 
> I won't go back.  Ever.  I won't encourage anyone else to go.  There are other pyramids in safer places that are just as impressive as the ones in Giza.



You pretty much nailed it Sunshine, in regards to Egypt alot of us Yankees and Westerner's don't have a fucking clue what its really like there, most people base their judegements off of history books about Ancient Egypt, documentaries about the Pyramids etc, shoot I remember when I was a boy my father bought me books about Ancient Egypt, the Mummies and the Pharaoh's for my birthday, I was very impressed by it at the time and wanted to go there to visit. THAT is the kind of attitude alot of people still have but as adults, I faced the reality of it when I joined the Military and did 2 deployments to the Middle East. The bottom line is Ancient Egypt is long gone, and the new Egypt is not what we think it is, for the most part it is a backwards third world country with a population that is dominated by Islam, and the truth is if we didn't need Egypt to keep the truce with Israel or access to the Suez Canal we would not even fart in their direction.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't just 'touch' her.  *The article I posted below states she sustained internal injuries.*  I'm sure she had to have vaginal and rectal repair and probably a hysterectomy.  But then I had a student from Iraq who said a lot of middle eastern women have colostomies because of the brutal sex that is perpetrated upon them as young children who are forced to marry men.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have internal injuries from just being punched or kicked.
> 
> The rest of your post is just more idiotic nonsense that you continually make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting filthy animal, just like your muslim brothers.
Click to expand...


That's uncalled for, Sunni did not say this rape was ok or make any excuses for the mob.


----------



## The Gadfly

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't just 'touch' her.  *The article I posted below states she sustained internal injuries.*  I'm sure she had to have vaginal and rectal repair and probably a hysterectomy.  But then I had a student from Iraq who said a lot of middle eastern women have colostomies because of the brutal sex that is perpetrated upon them as young children who are forced to marry men.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have internal injuries from just being punched or kicked.
> 
> The rest of your post is just more idiotic nonsense that you continually make up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting filthy animal, just like your muslim brothers.
Click to expand...


Sunshine,
That's enough. Do note that after I explained it to him, Sunni unambiguously condemned the act; he would not do such a thing, or let it be done if he could stop it. We can't ask any more of him than that; it's not as if he were there. Sunni is NOT "a filthy animal"; he is an American, and a Vietnam vet, who happens to be a Muslim. He has said this act does not accord with his faith as he understands it. HE didn't commit this atrocity; it's not fair to lump him in with those who did.


----------



## Jos

I also blame her employers for not providing adequate security in A riot, an event defined by its lack of law and order


----------



## Intense

Jos said:


> I also blame her employers for not providing adequate security in A riot, an event defined by its lack of law and order



It's not possible. It's a Riot.


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have internal injuries from just being punched or kicked.
> 
> The rest of your post is just more idiotic nonsense that you continually make up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting filthy animal, just like your muslim brothers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's uncalled for, Sunni did not say this rape was ok or make any excuses for the mob.
Click to expand...




The Gadfly said:


> Sunshine,
> That's enough. Do note that after I explained it to him, Sunni unambiguously condemned the act; he would not do such a thing, or let it be done if he could stop it. We can't ask any more of him than that; it's not as if he were there. Sunni is NOT "a filthy animal"; he is an American, and a Vietnam vet, who happens to be a Muslim. He has said this act does not accord with his faith as he understands it. HE didn't commit this atrocity; it's not fair to lump him in with those who did.






No that is not uncalled for. Nor is it enough  He has made excuse after excuse for this mob.  Maybe you should go back and read.  He even refuses to acknowledge it happened, calls it 'spin, and then he denies she got internal injuries from the assault because, according to him, all they did was 'touch' her.  I don't care if he's a veteran.  A veteran.  LOL.  I don't care if he licked mother Theresa's shoes.  He has embraced and continually excuses a vile  and brutal way of life particularly for women. AND He has openly acknowledged the brutal expectations of a spouse.  That reporter spent 4 days in the hospital.  One thing about it.  She most likely had expert surgeons to do the repairs because that's how they routinely treat women in the middle east.  I will not back off him because he is vile and savage in his defense of them.

This has certainly been a wake up call for my friends who put fingers in ears and go lalalalalalalal any time islam is brought up.  It should be for those on here who do the same.  BUT they do seem to be ignoring this entire thread, now don't they!

And let me remind you that their women haven't been all that happy with the outcome of the 'revolution.'


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> This has certainly been a wake up call for my friends who put fingers in ears and go lalalalalalalal any time islam is brought up.  It should be for those on here who do the same.  BUT they do seem to be ignoring this entire thread, now don't they!


People are ignoring this thread because they know you are posting on it with your baseless accusations and blatant lies as usual.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has certainly been a wake up call for my friends who put fingers in ears and go lalalalalalalal any time islam is brought up.  It should be for those on here who do the same.  BUT they do seem to be ignoring this entire thread, now don't they!
> 
> 
> 
> People are ignoring this thread because they know you are posting on it with your baseless accusations and blatant lies as usual.
Click to expand...



They are ignoring it because they cannot reconcile this savage and brutal act with their perception of 'peaceful islam.'  And for good reason.  Because islam IS vile and brutal, not peaceful as the press has tried to lead us to believe.  No you can go back to fucking your chihuahua.


----------



## Sunshine

Jos said:


> I also blame her employers for not providing adequate security in A riot, an event defined by its lack of law and order




She was with a crew of men AND she had a bodyguard.   Those were reasonable precautions.  When I went there, one armed bodyguard is all our entire group had.  As has already been stated, Americans are naive about Egypt.   Many don't consider it part of the Middle East.  Egypt is seen as having settled its differences with Israel decades ago, and there is still some perception that Judaism and Christianity are allowed to flourish along with islam.  The TV channels that promoting it as a tourist stop don't help either.  If you read my earlier post, I gave several reasons why I was VERY uncomfortable there.  

Bottom line, NOT sending her would be a discrimination issue for her US company from two different perspectives.  SHE could have alleged discrimination if she were passed over. Her male counter parts could have alleged discrimination if she were NOT sent for safety reasons.  Her employer couldn't win.  But that's the double bind a lot of employers who have to deal with danger are in.  Been there as the one who had to make sure no one got discriminated against.  It's not a comfortable role.  But women in this country are equal and that means they are equal in going into situations like this.


----------



## Sunshine

del said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf??  What kind of an asshole thing is that to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true!  That's only because I give her some credit for not being dumb as a fence post.
> 
> This was an incredibly violent and volatile situation, in a culture that does not extend basic humanity toward women, in a country in which women have no rights, among a people who are at war with western culture.   Walk into that and you are asking for whatever you get.  Plain and simple.
> 
> Logan may have thought that she was in some American type riot where laughing looters would be trying to grab some camera face time and throw gang signs for the public.   She was mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off creep
Click to expand...


One kind of wonders how the resident islamist defends this thing and doesn't get told this!


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has certainly been a wake up call for my friends who put fingers in ears and go lalalalalalalal any time islam is brought up.  It should be for those on here who do the same.  BUT they do seem to be ignoring this entire thread, now don't they!
> 
> 
> 
> People are ignoring this thread because they know you are posting on it with your baseless accusations and blatant lies as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are ignoring it because they cannot reconcile this savage and brutal act with their perception of 'peaceful islam.'  And for good reason.  Because islam IS vile and brutal, not peaceful as the press has tried to lead us to believe.  No you can go back to fucking your chihuahua.
Click to expand...

You really need to be more consistant with taking your meds.

Because it is very obvious to the board when you have skipped a couple of days.


----------



## Sunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are ignoring this thread because they know you are posting on it with your baseless accusations and blatant lies as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ignoring it because they cannot reconcile this savage and brutal act with their perception of 'peaceful islam.'  And for good reason.  Because islam IS vile and brutal, not peaceful as the press has tried to lead us to believe.  No you can go back to fucking your chihuahua.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need to be more consistant with taking your meds.
> 
> Because it is very obvious to the board when you have skipped a couple of days.
Click to expand...


You really need to live where your vile and disgusting way of life is the norm.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunshine said:


> You really need to live where your vile and disgusting way of life is the norm.



The most vile and disgusting place that I know of is in your brain.   

And nobody wants to live in that cesspool.


----------



## bodecea

Sunshine said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it's going to be ugly for a long time but they need to sort it out themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what they do, they do not "need to sort it out". They NEED to be destroyed, as a cancer on the civilized world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And we NEED to get them out of this country before our children and grandchildren have to be treated this way!
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting that we kick muslims out of this country?


----------



## Sunshine

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what they do, they do not "need to sort it out". They NEED to be destroyed, as a cancer on the civilized world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And we NEED to get them out of this country before our children and grandchildren have to be treated this way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that we kick muslims out of this country?
Click to expand...


Of course not! I am suggesting that we need to kick all the _reporters_ out of this country because they are all as_king for it!_


----------

